# Black Sin



## rboncube (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

finde das hier im Radonforum wenig über die Black Sins geschrieben wird.
Darum mach ich mal nen extra Tread auf. Also alles rein an Bildern, Meinungen, Problemen usw.
Ich selber hab mir 2011 ein BS 8.0 geholt. Mit dem Bike bin ich ansich  sehr zufrieden. Der Rahmen ist sehr steif und denoch komfortabel. Bin jahrelang Fully gefahren und vermisse es nicht. 
Die Formula RX hab ich nach anfänglichen Problemen auch in den Griff gekriegt. Anfänglich hat sie gequitscht und gerubbelt das man sich fast nicht getraut hat zu bremsen. Außerdem kam das Rad schlecht entlüftet bei mir an.
Die Rock Shox SID ist nicht gerade ein Sensibelchen aber passt von der  Charakteristik gut an ein Racebike. Den Lock Out brauch ich fast nie (außerdem funktioniert er seit ein paar Wochen eh nicht mehr). 
Die Laufräder sind mit nem heftigen Achter geliefert worden, hab ich selber auszentriert. Sind eh nur mein Trainingslaufräder. Mit meinen 1370 gr. Novatec/FRM LRS geht das Rad ab wie Schmidts Katze.
Was echt total nervt ist die Sram X9. Bin davor 5 Jahre X9 9fach gefahren und war von der Schaltperformence und Haltbarkeit begeistert. an der neuen taugt ja fast nichts. Labbrige Hebel, ewig lange Schaltwege, ungenaue Schaltvorgänge und Schmutzanfälligkeit sind für eine moderne Schaltung in der Preisklasse nicht akzeptabel. Kein Wunder das es die 2012er Black Sin nur noch mit Shimanokomponenten gibt. 
Aber bei dem Superpreis im ausverkauf ist noch etwas Kohle übrig um auf X0 abzugraden.
Trotz der beschriebenen Makel finde ich das Black Sin echt top. Optisch und vom Fahrverhalten erste Sahne. Freue mich schon auf die neue Rennsaison. Bis dahin sollten die Mängel beseitigt sein und mein Bike nahe an der 9.0kg Grenze liegen. Foto kommt wenn alle neuen Teile montiert sind.

Gruß René


----------



## Lenny33 (20. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, über das Bike sollte man mal öfter reden! 
Habe mir das Black Sin 8.0 letzte Woche bestellt und hoffe mal das es nicht mehr so lange dauert, es kribblet schon in den Beinen mal wieder ne Ausfahrt durch den Dreck zu machen. Ich habe das Modell im Radon bike center gesehen und war so von der Sitzposition und der sehr schönen Rahmenform begeistert. Habe extra auf das 2012er Modell gewartet wegen den Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny33 (20. Februar 2012)

Musterstück mit etwas anderer Ausstattung


----------



## Ticopuck (21. Februar 2012)

Schönes Foto 

Liebäugele auch mit einem Black Sin  Wie genau stimmen die von Radon angegebenen Gewichtsangaben ?

LG,


----------



## rboncube (21. Februar 2012)

Mein 2011er wog in 16 Zoll 9,7kg. 100gr mehr als angegeben, was aber zu verschmerzen ist.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Lenny33 (21. Februar 2012)

wenn ich meins hab kann ich auch mehr dazu sagen. So lang kanns ja nicht mehr dauen


----------



## Ticopuck (22. Februar 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Mein 2011er wog in 16 Zoll 9,7kg. 100gr mehr als angegeben, was aber zu verschmerzen ist.
> 
> Gruß Rene´


 
Danke, das hört sich doch super an !!

Sage mal, wie groß bist du mit welcher SL ? Ich kann leider nicht nach Bonn fahren zur Probefahrt. 
Meinst du, es passt bei 1,61 m und SL 76-77 und kurzem Vorbau ? 

LG,


----------



## Ticopuck (22. Februar 2012)

Lenny33 schrieb:


> wenn ich meins hab kann ich auch mehr dazu sagen. So lang kanns ja nicht mehr dauen


 
@Lenny33
Vorfreude ist die beste Freude 
Welches Black Sin hast du bestellt ?


----------



## rboncube (22. Februar 2012)

Ticopuck schrieb:


> Danke, das hört sich doch super an !!
> 
> Sage mal, wie groß bist du mit welcher SL ? Ich kann leider nicht nach Bonn fahren zur Probefahrt.
> Meinst du, es passt bei 1,61 m und SL 76-77 und kurzem Vorbau ?
> ...



Ich bin 1,70m und hab ne Schrittlänge von 78 cm. Da ist die Stütze schon fast maximal herausen und nen längeren Vorbau hab ich auch montiert + nem Lenker mit weniger Biegung. Passt optimal.
Meine Frau ist 1,64 und ist mit dem Black Sin in Orginalausstattung auch gut zurecht gekommen. Denke es müsste dir mit nem 80 Vorbau  schon passen.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Focus Cypress (22. Februar 2012)

Habe auch eins bestellt und warte nur so auf die Mail, dass es versendet wird. Ab nächster Woche solls so weit sein
Wird das Black Sin eigentlich mit einer Unterrohrschutzfolie und anderen Schutzfolien z.B. am Steuerrohr ausgeliefert?


----------



## Lenny33 (22. Februar 2012)

Ticopuck schrieb:


> @Lenny33
> Vorfreude ist die beste Freude
> Welches Black Sin hast du bestellt ?



ich habe mir das 8.0 in 20 Zoll bestellt, bei 1,89cm und SL 92. Bin das Bike auch Probegefahren und hat super gepasst. 

und gut finde ich dass selbst die großen Rahmengrößen toll aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (22. Februar 2012)

Die 2011er waren an Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe mit Folie geschützt. Gegen Kettenklemmer ist so ein Metallteil dran. Dazu waren noch Schutzaufkleber gegen das scheuern der Züge am Rahmen beigelegt. würde mal sagen: vorbildlich

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Focus Cypress (22. Februar 2012)

Perfekt, Danke.

Auf Bildern hat man das nämlich nie erkennen können


----------



## Lenny33 (1. März 2012)

so ungeduldig wie ich bin musste ich natürlich nochmal genauer nachhaken wann den nun das Black sin verfügbar sein wird. Lobenswert habe ich auch direkt antwort bekommen:

Guten Tag,
die ersten kommen Ende nächster Woche. Die gehen dann auch so ziemlich alle direkt in die Montage um die Vorbestellungen abzudecken. Der Rest kommt in der KW 12.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

H&S Bike-Discount GmbH


----------



## Focus Cypress (2. März 2012)

Dann hoffe ich mal auf KW11...bin auch schon ganz hibbelig


----------



## Focus Cypress (13. März 2012)

Hat jetzt schon jemand sein Black Sin erhalten?
Nachdem ich letzten Montag die Mail bekommen habe, dass meins in der Endmontage ist, ist heute Stichtag bezüglich Versand. Ich hoffe ja soo sehr


----------



## Lenny33 (13. März 2012)

hab zwar auch am Freitag die email bekommen, aber bis jetzt auch noch nichts.

@Focus Cypress: Hast du auch ein 20 Zoll bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiri (17. März 2012)

Hat sich immer noch nichts getan ? Noch keine Blackies bei den Käufern eingetroffen ?


----------



## Focus Cypress (17. März 2012)

Laut Paketverfolgung bekomme ich meins heute.
Schaun wir mal.

Vorfreude ist die schönste freude.

EDIT: Es ist da. Jetzt wird ausgepackt.


----------



## Lenny33 (17. März 2012)

um 9:30 uhr bekommen dann schnell zusammengesteckt, alles top nur die schaltung wurde nicht richtig eingestellt was aber kein Problem darstellen sollte. Heute schaff ich leider keine Ausfahrt das Straßenrennen ansteht aber morgen sollten Bilder folgen.


----------



## Focus Cypress (17. März 2012)

Ich schaffs heute auch nicht, aber morgen gehts los.
Eingestellt war bei mir alles gut. Nur die hintere Bremse schleift. Vllt gibt sich das aber noch nach den ersten Bremsungen.

Ansonsten ists top


----------



## Focus Cypress (18. März 2012)

Bilder gibts hier!


----------



## Lenny33 (18. März 2012)

hi, nach der heutigen Ausfahrt kann ich sagen das es ein super Bike ist!

Zusammengebaut ist es besser als erwartet, die Züge hätte man ein bisschen kurzer verlegen können aber so schlimm ist das nun auch nicht. Leider hat der Monteur die Züge von den Schalthebeln auf den falschen Seiten in den Rahmen verlegt wodurch die Radien ein bisschen enger sind (auf dem Foto zu sehen). Optisch ist das Bike wirklich erste Sahne und bekommt 10 Punkte im Aufmerksamkeit erregen. Es fährt sich Spritzig und sehr wendig. im Vergleich zu meinem Alu MTB mit 31.9mm Sattelstützendurchmesser ist es spürbar komfortabel bei einer sportlichen aber nich zu extemen Sitzposition. Auch auf dem Sattel kann man es gut aushalten.


----------



## Schulle (20. März 2012)

@Lenny33
Gratuliere zum neuen Spielzeug . Sieht echt cool
aus. Was wiegt es denn in 20"? Ist es noch der O-Zustand?
Sag mal, fährst Du mit Rennrad-Pedalen und was für eine 
Bike-Uhr hast Du denn da am Vorbau. Sorry für die vielen 
Fragen. Wenn es gut läuft, will ich Ende des Jahres (wenn
Rabatte winken) zuschlagen (falls dann noch verfügbar ).
Aber es sieht sehr lecker aus!

@Focus Cypress
Auch sehr schöne Bilder. Viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## Lenny33 (20. März 2012)

Dankeschön
Laut Personenwage wiegt es mit Pedalen (ja ich habe gerade keine MTB Pedale zu Hand) wiegt es unter 10Kg. Am Lenker ist eine Polar Pulsuhr. Leider ist die Kamera mit der ich die Fotos gemacht habe nicht die beste, in real wirken die Farben viel kräftiger und lebendiger. Bisher habe ich nur den Flaschenhalter ergänzt und mittlerweile ist der Vorbau noch umgedreht.


----------



## Schulle (20. März 2012)

Warum umgedreht? Wegen dem Winkel?


----------



## Lenny33 (20. März 2012)

ich sitze gerne sehr sportlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus Cypress (24. März 2012)

Heute die zweite größere Ausfahrt gemacht.
Ich muss schon sagen, dass es sich immer besser fährt und ich ihm auch immer mehr zutraue. So langsam finde ich auch die richtige Einstellung für die Reba.
Mittlerweile sind auch Tacho und Flaschenhalter ans Rad gewandert und der Lenker Lock-Out vom Rad gewandert, brauche ich eh nicht.











*Schön bei tiefstehender Sonne die Runde ausklingen lassen.*

Alles in allem ein Top-Bike.


----------



## Ralf.K (29. März 2012)

Ja, ja das Black Sin ist schon ein sehr schönes Rad. Weiß jemand für wieviel Kg der Rahmen zugelassen ist. Ich kann dazu keine Angaben finden. Ich wiege zarte 90 kg, da hab ich ein bissl Angst das mir nach ein paar Jahren der Carbonrahmen unterm Hintern weg bricht.


----------



## Lenny33 (29. März 2012)

sehr schön das 6.0 mit dem grauen Rahmen

ich habe auch mal die Kamera auf die Tour vorgestern mitgenommen:














und dannach natürlich geputzt:








Von einer Gewichtsbeschränkung habe ich bei "normalen" (ungetunten) Rahmen noch nicht wirklich gehöhrt. Auch Carbonrahmen sind mindestens genauso stabil wie welche aus Aluminium wenn sie normal belastet werden (also keine Bordsteine auf dem Oberrohr sitztend runterfahren). Außerdem würde ich 90 kg nicht gerade als sonderlich schwer bezeichnen, ich selbst wiege 75kg

grüße Lennart


----------



## Ralf.K (30. März 2012)

Aha, ok Danke. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das auch "normale" Räder nur bis zu einem bestimmten Gewicht zugelassen sind.
Wie fährt sich das Black Sin eigentlich auf längeren Touren, sprich so um die 60 bis 100 km auf normalen Asphaltwegen. Da ich es hin und wieder auch gern mal ruhig angehen lasse, würde ich gerne wissen ob nach einer 100km Tour ein besuch beim Orthopäden vorprogrammiert ist  .

Übrigens tolle Bilder


----------



## Lenny33 (30. März 2012)

Da der Carbonrahmen eine gute dämpung hat und eine lange 27mm Sattelstütze verbaut ist fährt sich das Rad sehr bequem, auch die Sitzposition ist für lange Strecken gut geeignet. Bei einer 3 Stunden Tour hatte ich keine Probleme (ich bin aber auch meine rennmäßige Sitzposition auf den RR gewohnt)


----------



## rboncube (30. März 2012)

Finde den Rahmen auch sehr komfortabel. seit ich das Black Sin habe steht mein Fully nur noch in der Garage. Im orginal Set Up mit Spacern und positivem Vorbau wars mir sogar zu entspannt  Hab den Vorbau gedreht und Spacer rausgenommen und 3-4 Stunden sind kein Problem.

Mal ne andere Frage. Fahr das Rad jetzt ca 1500km und hab schon zweimal den Zug zum Schaltwerk wechseln müssen, da er extrem schwer lief und Ghostshifting auftratt. Mir tat schon der Daumen vom Schalten weh. Hab dann festgestellt das es mir immer viel Dreck in den innenverlegten Zug reinzieht und zwar am beginn der Kettenstreben wo der Zug eintritt. In Kombination mit den Sram X9 Shiftern, die eh etwas mehr Druck als Shimanos brauchen ging nix mehr. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme fest gestellt?


----------



## joew (30. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Radon Racer!

Ich hab mir nach langer Überlegung jetzt auch ein Black Sin 8.0 bestellt. 
Hoffentlich passt das 18" bei meiner Körpergröße von 176cm und SL 84cm.

@Lenny Danke für die tollen Bilder, optisch gefällt mir das Bike sehr gut.


----------



## Focus Cypress (30. März 2012)

@RalfK
Also wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann finde ich den Rahmen bocksteif
Als Vergleich dient mir dabei mein altes Cannondale Caffeine mit nem Sattelstützendurchmesser von 31,9mm.
Bin da selbst überrascht, aber vielleicht liegts auch nur am Sattel, der mir zwar gut passt, aber wesentlich härter, als meine alter Fizik ist.

Ansonsten bin ich auch schon knappe 4 Stunden gefahren und finde die Position auch sehr angenehm.

@rboncube
Habe jetzt knapp 300km drauf und eine noch immer leichtgängige Schaltung. Nur ne Feineinstellung am Schaltwerk muss ich nochmal vornehmen.

@joew
Ich selbst bin 180cm bei einer Schrittlänge von (ich glaube) 82cm und 18" passt mir sehr gut.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (16. April 2012)

Hallo Black Sin Fans ,
verkaufe  Custom Black Sin in 20" mit Lefty Carbon wegen Umstieg auf 29er. s.h. Bike Markt Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (21. April 2012)

das ist aber ein altes Modell, oder? 
Xtr ist ja 960, die ist ja von?? 2008??

sieht ganz schön alt/auf aus!

Die gabel ist ja auch nur 1/2 

Zudem...ich finde nicht, dass hier Verkaufsspam hingehört!


----------



## bergfloh 7 (21. April 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> das ist aber ein altes Modell, oder?
> Xtr ist ja 960, die ist ja von?? 2008??
> 
> sieht ganz schön alt/auf aus!
> ...



Wenn du keine Ahnung von MTB s hast warum bist du dann in einem Forum. Es handelt sich um eine XTR 970 , Klug*******r! Newbee wie !? Was du findest interessiert auch keinen.


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (21. April 2012)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung von MTB s hast warum bist du dann in einem Forum. Es handelt sich um eine XTR 970 , Klug*******r! Newbee wie !? Was du findest interessiert auch keinen.


 

Musst nicht gleich polemisch werden...
Dein Verkaufsmist interressiert hier nicht, ist voll offtopic!

mach doch eine Annonnce im Bikemarkt!
Altes Carbonhardtail, um die 4 Jahre lt, mit starken Gebrauchsspuren(bei carbon!) und einer xtr 970, von 2008, zu vakoofen! 

hier geht es aber um: beiträge zum Black sin, und nicht um Verkaufskram!


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (21. April 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Heute die zweite größere Ausfahrt gemacht.
> Ich muss schon sagen, dass es sich immer besser fährt und ich ihm auch immer mehr zutraue. So langsam finde ich auch die richtige Einstellung für die Reba.
> Mittlerweile sind auch Tacho und Flaschenhalter ans Rad gewandert und der Lenker Lock-Out vom Rad gewandert, brauche ich eh nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Schöne Bilder, tolles rad!


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (21. April 2012)

Wie breit ist der lenker?
duraflie 2014, richtig?
Sieht seeehr breit aus....schmaler wäre gefälliger...
Und ich tät race king 2.2 rs montieren....

Aber sonst...tolles Ding, bin bissi neidisch!


----------



## Focus Cypress (22. April 2012)

Ja ist der duraflite 2014.
Breite sind 620mm. Also eigentlich nicht wirklich breit.
Demnächst kommen noch neue Griffe und bar ends ran.

Bin mit der Reifenkombi aber zufrieden und das schon seit knapp 4000km. Gebe dem Racing Ralph hinten aber nurnoch maximal 1000km. Dann kommen mal die furios fred zum testen rauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joew (24. April 2012)

Ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Black sin 8.0. 
Es sieht sehr schick aus! 
Leider konnte ich damit noch keine Ausfahrt machen.

Es ist mein erstes Carbonrad und ich habe in diesem Bereich noch nicht viel Ahnung. 
Daher wollte ich von euch wissen wie und mit was ihr den Rahmen behandelt?
Irgendwie kommt mir die mattschwarze Oberfläche am Rahmen unbehandelt bzw sehr empfindlich vor?
Ist es zu empfehlen vor der ersten Ausfahrt noch eine Schicht Sprüwachs  aufzutragen und den Rahmen versiegeln ?


----------



## fissenid (24. April 2012)

Lenny33 schrieb:


> sehr schön das 6.0 mit dem grauen Rahmen


Das erste MTB mit LOOK Pedalen!!!!


----------



## Focus Cypress (24. April 2012)

joew schrieb:


> Es ist mein erstes Carbonrad und ich habe in diesem Bereich noch nicht viel Ahnung.
> Daher wollte ich von euch wissen wie und mit was ihr den Rahmen behandelt?
> Irgendwie kommt mir die mattschwarze Oberfläche am Rahmen unbehandelt bzw sehr empfindlich vor?
> Ist es zu empfehlen vor der ersten Ausfahrt noch eine Schicht Sprüwachs  aufzutragen und den Rahmen versiegeln ?



Hey,

also ich habe auf meinen Rahmen nichts aufgetragen, was ihn Schützen könnte. Das einzige was ich habe ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz und zwei kleine Schutzfolien angebracht.

Da es ja auch mein erster Carbon-Rahmen ist, habe ich ihn anfangs auch beim Fahren vorsichtig behandelt. Mittlerweile muss er genauso herhalten, wie mein vorheriger Cannondale-Alu-Rahmen.

Habe ihn sogar noch nie so richtig geputzt, neulich nur mal den groben, angetrockneten Modder abgemacht, das wars.
Bin da nicht so empfindlich.

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad und immer her mit den Bildern.


----------



## joew (24. April 2012)

Es wurden ja schon genügend Fotos von dem Black sin 8.0 gepostet....


...aber von dem bike kann man einfach nicht genug bekommen


----------



## Luzifer (25. April 2012)

Hab jetzt auch eins





Schon recht unscheinbar das Teil - geht aber gut ab.


----------



## fuluri (5. Mai 2012)

So nun gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal ab.

Ich habe mir das Black Sin 10.0 dieses Jahr zugelegt und vor ca. 4 Wochen bekommen.

Ich kann nur eins sagen!

Ich bin tozal begeistert.

Es geht ab wie eine Rakete. Ich bin wirklich noch kein besseres Rad gefahrer.

Bilder stelle ich demnächst auch mal rein.


----------



## Focus Cypress (5. Mai 2012)

rboncube schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Fahr das Rad jetzt ca 1500km und hab schon zweimal den Zug zum Schaltwerk wechseln müssen, da er extrem schwer lief und Ghostshifting auftratt. Mir tat schon der Daumen vom Schalten weh. Hab dann festgestellt das es mir immer viel Dreck in den innenverlegten Zug reinzieht und zwar am beginn der Kettenstreben wo der Zug eintritt. In Kombination mit den Sram X9 Shiftern, die eh etwas mehr Druck als Shimanos brauchen ging nix mehr. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme fest gestellt?



So ein ähnliches Problem habe ich jetzt beim Umwerfer. Da, wo der Schaltzug aus dem Rahmen kommt und direkt zum Umwerfer geht, muss scheinbar Dreck reingekommen sein. Jedenfalls sind die Schaltvorgänge schwerer.
Das schlimmste ist aber das Geräusch. Es quietscht, knarrt und schreit regelrecht. Kaum mit anzuhören.
Mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme, mich darum zu kümmern.
Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von innenverlegten Zügen bzw. wie ich da den Dreck wieder rausbekomme.
Rad hat jetzt gute 700km runter.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute.

Wollte euch auch mal mein Radon Black Sin 6.0 2011 vorstellen.

Gewicht: 9,9 kg mit Pedale
Federgabel: Rock Shox Reba RL
Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT M770 9fach kpl.
Bremsen: Formula RX 180/160
Laufräder: Fun Works N-Light Evo Universe Sapim D-Light
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo 2.25

Erfahrungen: leider noch keine 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fuluri (5. Mai 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> So ein ähnliches Problem habe ich jetzt beim Umwerfer. Da, wo der Schaltzug aus dem Rahmen kommt und direkt zum Umwerfer geht, muss scheinbar Dreck reingekommen sein. Jedenfalls sind die Schaltvorgänge schwerer.
> Das schlimmste ist aber das Geräusch. Es quietscht, knarrt und schreit regelrecht. Kaum mit anzuhören.
> Mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme, mich darum zu kümmern.
> Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von innenverlegten Zügen bzw. wie ich da den Dreck wieder rausbekomme.
> Rad hat jetzt gute 700km runter.



Also mei Radl hat jetzt ca. 1200 Km gelaufen und ich ahbe noch keine Schaltprobleme.

Ich lass es aber sofort wissen wenn sich was unschönes einstellt.


----------



## ham81 (6. Mai 2012)

weiß jemand ob es das 8.0 nochmal geben wird ? bei bike-discount steht Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ! und ich will es doch soooooo gerne haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobitoch (7. Mai 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> So ein ähnliches Problem habe ich jetzt beim Umwerfer. Da, wo der Schaltzug aus dem Rahmen kommt und direkt zum Umwerfer geht, muss scheinbar Dreck reingekommen sein. Jedenfalls sind die Schaltvorgänge schwerer.
> Das schlimmste ist aber das Geräusch. Es quietscht, knarrt und schreit regelrecht. Kaum mit anzuhören.
> Mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme, mich darum zu kümmern.
> Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von innenverlegten Zügen bzw. wie ich da den Dreck wieder rausbekomme.
> Rad hat jetzt gute 700km runter.



Da mußt den Schaltzug ausbauen und die schwarze Schutzhülle vorsichtig aus dem Rahmenstück (Verbindung Kettenstreben) rausziehen und sauber machen, hatte das auch lette Woche.
Wollte einen neuen Zug einziehen (Umstieg auf 2-Fach) und da ging gar nix mehr. Habe dann die kurze Schutzhülle aus dem Rahmen gezogen und gereinigt, da war ein richtiger Dreck-Stopfen drin.
Jetzt funzt wieder alles prima.
Das wird wohl ein kleiner Konstruktionsfehler sein, denn da gehört meiner Meinung kein Dreck hinein!
War aber auch keine großer Aufwand das zu beseitigen.


----------



## hobitoch (7. Mai 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> So ein ähnliches Problem habe ich jetzt beim Umwerfer. Da, wo der Schaltzug aus dem Rahmen kommt und direkt zum Umwerfer geht, muss scheinbar Dreck reingekommen sein. Jedenfalls sind die Schaltvorgänge schwerer.
> Das schlimmste ist aber das Geräusch. Es quietscht, knarrt und schreit regelrecht. Kaum mit anzuhören.
> Mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme, mich darum zu kümmern.
> Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von innenverlegten Zügen bzw. wie ich da den Dreck wieder rausbekomme.
> Rad hat jetzt gute 700km runter.



Da mußt den Schaltzug ausbauen und die schwarze Schutzhülle vorsichtig aus dem Rahmenstück (Verbindung Kettenstreben) rausziehen und sauber machen, hatte das auch letzte Woche.
Wollte einen neuen Zug einziehen (Umstieg auf 2-Fach) und da ging gar nix mehr. Habe dann die kurze Schutzhülle aus dem Rahmen gezogen und gereinigt, da war ein richtiger Dreck-Stopfen drin.
Jetzt funzt wieder alles prima.
Das wird wohl ein kleiner Konstruktionsfehler sein, denn da gehört meiner Meinung kein Dreck hinein!
War aber auch keine großer Aufwand das zu beseitigen.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (7. Mai 2012)

ham81 schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es das 8.0 nochmal geben wird ? bei bike-discount steht Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ! und ich will es doch soooooo gerne haben


Vielleicht steht noch eines im Laden! Ruf doch da mal an!


----------



## Focus Cypress (7. Mai 2012)

klingt gut. werde es am freitag mal probieren.


----------



## ham81 (8. Mai 2012)

Hm, nach Telefonat tatsächlich kein 8.0 mehr zu haben...Dann muss ich wohl das 6er nehmen und etwas modifizieren. Hat jemand einen 20" Rahmen und kann mir die Schaftlänge der Gabel sagen ?


----------



## Shagnar (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Black Sin 8.0 in 20" bestellt und bin jetzt etwas erschrocken, als ich gelesen hab, was ihr so für Rahmengrössen @Körpergrösse nehmt. Ich bin 1.78 und habe eine Schrittlänge von ~82cm und da sacheint mir das 20" BS schon etwas zu gross gewählt, oder? Laut Radon hätte ich ein 19" gebraucht.

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch ein ZR Race 10.0 Jg. 2009 in 18". das war zwar sehr sportlich zu fahren, aber auf längeren Touren dann doch etwas zu klein und unbequem für meinen Geschmack.

MfG

Shag


----------



## hobitoch (8. Mai 2012)

Bin 176 und fahre das BS in 18" und es passt Super
Auch auf längeren Touren.
Wobei ich lieber sportlicher auf dem Radl sitze


----------



## ham81 (8. Mai 2012)

Also 20" ist bei deinen Maßen tatsächlich sehr groß. Es gibt hier Fahrer mit 189cm und 92er schrittlänge die das 20". Bei dir wäre ein 18" perfekt, das 20" denke ich ist für dich sehr unhandlich.


----------



## Bench (8. Mai 2012)

Ich bin etwa 1,71 bei 80cm SL und mir ist 18" fast zu groß, aber 16" eben zu klein 

Hab also meistens die Wohl, ob kleines Bike und abartig langer Vorbau, oder sehr kurzer Vorbau und ich hau mir öfter mal die Eier am Oberrohr beim Absteigen an. Deswegen will ich immer mehr Overstandheight 

edit: ach, vergesst es, wir sind ja beim Black Sin. Garnicht gemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus Cypress (8. Mai 2012)

Shagnar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Black Sin 8.0 in 20" bestellt und bin jetzt etwas erschrocken, als ich gelesen hab, was ihr so für Rahmengrössen @Körpergrösse nehmt. Ich bin 1.78 und habe eine Schrittlänge von ~82cm und da sacheint mir das 20" BS schon etwas zu gross gewählt, oder? Laut Radon hätte ich ein 19" gebraucht.
> 
> Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch ein ZR Race 10.0 Jg. 2009 in 18". das war zwar sehr sportlich zu fahren, aber auf längeren Touren dann doch etwas zu klein und unbequem für meinen Geschmack.



Ich bin 2cm größer als du und habe die gleiche Schrittlänge und fahre 18".
Passt mir sowas von perfekt und ist auch auf langen Touren noch bequem.


----------



## joew (9. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte mich am anfang auch nicht zwischen 18" oder 20" entscheiden.
Bin 1.76 und habe eine SL von 84.
Ich habe mich aber dann auch für das 18er entschieden. 
Bin jetzt ca. 200km damit gefahren und komm sehr gut zurrecht. 
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, dass mir die Finger bei langen aufstiegen oder abfahrten sehr schnell einschalfen bzw ich ein taubes gefühl in den Fingern bekomme. 
Ich denke das kommt davon, dass durch den kleineren rahmen mehr druck auf den handgelenken entsteht.
Jetzt hab ich endbars ans bike gemacht und kann somit die girffposition mehrmals ändern.

Ich habe keine vegleichswerte aber ich könnte mir auch vorstellen mit einen 20" rahmen zu fahren.

@Shagnar: wenn du nicht nur cross county rennen fahren möchtest, dann sollte der 20" schon passen.


----------



## Shagnar (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte auf langen Touren, mit meinem 18" ZR Race, so ab 4h+ immer mit Rückenproblemen zu kämpfen und auch meine Handgelenke schmerzten gelegentlich.

@joew - Dann hast du die selben Probleme wie ich. Bei mir wäre wohl auch ein 19" optimal. :-\

Ein RC-Hardtail kauft man ja normalerweise etwas zu klein, um "sportlicher" unterwegs zu sein und wegen der (geringen) Gewichtsersparnis. Aber ich möchte auch mal einen ganzen Tag ohne Beschwerden unterwegs sein.


----------



## joew (9. Mai 2012)

@Shagnar: auf längeren touren ist das 20" bestimmt komfortabler, ich denke du hast schon die passende größe gewählt. 

nach der gestrigen tour (ca. 30km 1000hm) mit dem black sin kann ich folgendes berichten:
vorweg möchte ich euch noch wissen lassen, dass ich bis jetzt nur ein cube ams mit v120mm & h100mm federweg gefahren war und das es mein ersten carbon HT ist.

im uphill geht es wirklich gut vorwärts, jedoch konnte ich keine kraftersparnis gegenüber dem fully wahrnehmen. möglicherweise war ich aber auch nur von der direkten kraftübertragung so überrascht und trat daher noch fester in die pedale. zwischenzeitlich hatte ich sogar einen rekordpuls von 207!!!!

zuerst hatte ich bedenken, das HT wäre im donwhill unkontrolliert und sehr schwierig zu bewegen. Jedoch waren diese befürchtungen nach den ersten km begab schnell verfolgen. 
der komfort gegebüber dem fully ist natürlich nicht zu vergleichen aber das war mir natürlich schon vor dem kauf klar. 
Gedade auf wurzelpassagen und grober schotterpiste wurden die füße und der rücken nicht geschont. Aber ich möchte auch spüren in welchem gelende ich mich bewege  
Teilweise fühlte ich mich schon zu sicher, dass ich den downhill überschätzte. zum glück leisten die formula auch gute arbeit und somit hatte ich auch immer die kontrolle über das bike!


----------



## Blut Svente (9. Mai 2012)

@shagnar 20 zoll ist zu gross! deine beschwerden werden bei beiden größen wieder auftreten! rumpfmuskulatur trainieren!!! kollege joew scheint eher zu vermuten als zu wissen( nicht böse sein joew)


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2012)

Ich bin 183cm mit Schrittlänge 89 und fahre 20". Daher würde ich Dir ein 18" nahelegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joew (10. Mai 2012)

die mehrheit hat gesprochen...


----------



## Shagnar (10. Mai 2012)

Sieht so aus ja...

Ich habe mal eine Mail an Radon geschickt und die Bestellung in 18" geändert. Aber so wie es ausschaut, werde ich wohl in diesem Jahrhundert kein BS 8.0 in 18" mehr bekommen! (...mit dem Gedanken spiele, ein BS 10.0 zu nehmen)


----------



## gelocke (12. Mai 2012)

Black Sin 10.0, Modell 2012. Rahmengroesse 18" (M). Jungfernfart heute Nachmittag 

XT-Pedale montiert und Vorbau gedreht. Ansonsten wie ausgeliefert.
Weitere Fotos in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49072







Als Orientierungshilfe: Ich bin etwa 175cm kurz und habe eine Beinlaenge von rund 81cm. Als ich das Rad aus dem Karton genommen und zusammengebastelt hatte, dachte ich zuerst, dass es eventuell minimal zu gross sein koennte. Es wirkt groesser als mein altes Stevens, hat aber auch ein etwas laengeres Oberrohr & Co. 
Nun kann man ja nach 20km Probefahrt noch nicht allzu viel sagen, aber das Black Sin fuehlt sich prima an. Da der Vorbau am Black Sin in Groesse M 90mm misst statt der 100mm beim Stevens, passt es fuer mich aehnlich gewohnt, ist aber haptisch mindestens 3 Level besser. Eventuell werde ich den Vorbau noch eine Stufe tiefer setzen und den einzig vorhandenen Spacer von unten nach oben tauschen. Ich mag's gern tief.  Werde mal alles durchprobieren - jetzt wird's aber erst einmal ein paar Tage so gefahren.

Apropos fahren... das Black Sin faehrt sich sehr viel besser als das alte Rad. Alles andere haette mich aber auch schockiert, denn es kostet 3mal so viel   Es schaltet butterweich, bremst als gaebe es kein morgen und ist superwendig. Bisher hat das Rad allerdings lediglich Feld-/Waldwege und ein kurzes Ruettelstueck hinter sich. Klettern durfte es aber auch schon mal kurz und hat das super gemacht 
Zum tatsaechlichen Gewicht kann ich nur bedingt etwas sagen. Auf der einfachen digitalen Personenwaage hatte ich ohne Pedale Werte zwischen 9.3 und 9.5kg. Etwas grobgranular, aber es soll mir recht sein, schliesslich liegt das gewogene Gewicht nicht wirklich weit vom Kataloggewicht entfernt  Ich muss es bei Gelegenheit irgendwo und irgendwie mal genauer wiegen und gebe dann bescheid.

Nach zwei Tagen mit 30 Grad und blauem Himmel regnet es jetzt naetuerlich erst einmal in Stroemen. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich morgen fahren kann oder ob die schwarze Suende und ich einen Tag im Bett verbringen und uns naeher kennen lernen...


----------



## zett78 (12. Mai 2012)

gelocke schrieb:


> Black Sin 10.0, Modell 2012. Rahmengroesse 18" (M). Jungfernfart heute Nachmittag
> 
> XT
> Zum tatsaechlichen Gewicht kann ich nur bedingt etwas sagen. Auf der einfachen digitalen Personenwaage hatte ich ohne Pedale Werte zwischen 9.3 und 9.5kg. Etwas grobgranular, aber es soll mir recht sein, schliesslich liegt das gewogene Gewicht nicht wirklich weit vom Kataloggewicht entfernt



wo hast du denn das Gewicht für RH 18 her????

kenne nur das: Gewicht Komplettrad	9,2 kg in RH 16" ohne Pedale


----------



## gelocke (12. Mai 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> wo hast du denn das Gewicht für RH 18 her????
> 
> kenne nur das: Gewicht Komplettrad    9,2 kg in RH 16" ohne Pedale



Gar nirgendwo. Ich habe das von Dir erwaehnte und im Datenblatt angegebene Gewicht fuer 16" naiv als "wahrheitsgemaess" vorausgesetzt und darauf basierend angenommen, dass mein 18" bei identischer Ausstattung und unter Beruecksichtigung etwaiger Fertigungstoleranzen und dergleichen ein paar hundert Gramm mehr wiegen wuerde. Frei nach dem Motto "Wir hoffen das Beste und rechnen mit dem Schlimmsten".


----------



## Focus Cypress (12. Mai 2012)

Das 10.0 sieht echt geil aus und die Fotos sind auch top.

Zum Gewicht wollte ich auch noch was sagen.
Mein 6.0 soll in RH 16" 10,3kg wiegen.

Ich habs ja in 18" und es wiegt jetzt ziemlich genau 10,6kg.

Zieht man davon
-350g Pedale
-36g Flaschenhalter
-40g Tacho
-21g Kettenstrebenschutz
- ...g bar ends
- ...g Lenker Lock-out
ab, kommt man auf ein nacktes Gewicht von rechnerisch unter 10,2 kg.
Zusätzlich habe ich ja noch die Nobby Nics gegen RaRa/RoRo getauscht.
Ob das nackte Gewicht stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es damals frisch ausm Karton nicht gewogen habe.

Ich zu meinem Teil bin aber zufrieden was das Gewicht anbelangt.


Noch ein kurzes Update zum Schaltproblem.

Habe den Schaltzug zum Umwerfer ausgebaut und einmal komplett durchgezogen und nen neuen eingebaut.
Da wo der Schaltzug nach oben hin aus den Kettenstreben kommt, ist Dreck reingekommen und das nicht zu wenig. Hat ganz schön rausgekrümelt aus dem Verbindungsstück Kettenstreben/Unterrohr.

Nun läuft es aber wieder leichtgängig und vor allem geräuschlos.

Habe auch schon überlegt, wie man das verhindern könnte, bin aber noch zu keiner passablen Lösung gekommen. Ein Schrumpfschlauch würde sich vllt in der Schaltperformance bemerkbar machen oder?


----------



## gelocke (20. Mai 2012)

BTW... Nach gut einer Woche in meinem Besitz, einigen tausend gefahrenen Hoehenmetern spaeter inklusive Start in Bad Wildbad lautet mein bisheriges Fazit: uneingeschraenkt renntauglich, ein sehr feines Rad und eine empfehlenswerte Investition. Ich bin hoechst erfreut und ein klitzekleines bisschen sexuell erregt :-D


----------



## hobitoch (20. Mai 2012)

Hier mein Black Sin 6.0 vom letzen Jahr.
Bild ist vom Vatertag/ letzter Donnerstag, leider ned so gut geworden.

Gewicht bin ich jetzt bei 9.56 kg mit a bisserl geänderter Ausstattung.
Ich denke das ich nicht schlecht?!


----------



## Luzifer (20. Mai 2012)

Das mit Abstand beste Bild seit langem


----------



## dertoni18 (25. Mai 2012)

Da das BS 8.0 im Shop wieder verfügbar ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eins zu holen. ich fahre derzeit ein ZR team 7.0. 
Meine Idee: 8.0 kaufen und Gruppe, Laufräder und evtl Bremsen zu verkaufen und die Teil vom Zr team ans BS zu bauen.  Mein derzeitiger LRS ist ne Ecke besser, bei der Schaltgruppe käme eine 9-fach XT-Gruppe zum Einsatz. Ob ich die Bremsen übernehmen werde hängt von der Performence ab. Hab jetzt eine ORO K18 in gebrauch.

Lohnt sich der Aufwand oder einfach das Rad so nehmen und das andere verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelocke (25. Mai 2012)

dertoni18 schrieb:


> Da das BS 8.0 im Shop wieder verfügbar ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir eins zu holen. ich fahre derzeit ein ZR team 7.0.
> Meine Idee: 8.0 kaufen und Gruppe, Laufräder und evtl Bremsen zu verkaufen und die Teil vom Zr team ans BS zu bauen.  Mein derzeitiger LRS ist ne Ecke besser, bei der Schaltgruppe käme eine 9-fach XT-Gruppe zum Einsatz. Ob ich die Bremsen übernehmen werde hängt von der Performence ab. Hab jetzt eine ORO K18 in gebrauch.
> 
> Lohnt sich der Aufwand oder einfach das Rad so nehmen und das andere verkaufen?



Klingt fuer mich irgendwie unlogisch. Wenn ich die Ausstattung des aktuellen Team 7 mit der des aktuellen BS 8 vergleiche, ist letztere (zumindest auf dem Papier) hochwertiger... also wieso dann umbauen?! Eine ORO ist z.B. vermutlich eher nicht besser als eine R1. Eine betagte XT-9 ist auch nicht zwingend besser als eine aktuelle XT-10. Und wenn Du sowieso alles umbauen willst, kannst Du auch ein guenstigeres BS 6 nehmen oder einfach gleich einen einzelnen Rahmen irgendwo kaufen.

Meine Antwort auf Deine Frage: Wenn Du das BS 8 unbedingt kaufen magst, dann mach das und behalte das Team 7 als Reserve, denn die kann man immer mal gebrauchen. Ich moechte bezweifeln, dass Dir jemand ausreichend viel Geld fuer die (gebrauchten) Komponenten bzw. Dein gebrauchtes Team 7 geben wird. Falls Du unbedingt ein Rad loswerden moechtest oder musst, dann lass das BS 8 so wie es ist und gib das Team 7 weg - so wie es jetzt ist 
Ist aber lediglich meine bescheidene Meinung


----------



## dertoni18 (25. Mai 2012)

jo, prinzipiell hast du schon recht.

Meine Idee wäre nur, die Teile zu verkaufen um ein guten Preis für Rahmen, Gabel,.... zu bekommen. 

Wenn ich den LRS mit Reifen, die Gruppe, Bremsen und Lenker für 800-1000 verkaufen kann, ist der technische Rückschritt im Verhältnis zum Preis auf meiner Seite. So seh ich das. das ZR Team würde ich wohl für max. 700 los bekommen.


----------



## Luzifer (31. Mai 2012)

_Projekt Leichtbau abgeschlossen, jetzt wirds wieder verkauft.
Steht im Bikemarkt - Preis ist Verhandlungssache._


----------



## Patensen (22. August 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> *Die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr. Finde das echt top mit den innenverlegten Zügen*


 
Mal eine Frage an die Black Sin Besitzer hier: sieht die Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager bei allen so aus wie auf dem Bild?

Ich habe heute mein Black Sin bekommen und bei mir sieht das nämlich so aus:


----------



## konamatze (22. August 2012)

Sieht so aus als würden bei dir die Hüllen fehlen.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## Focus Cypress (22. August 2012)

Erstmal schön, dass es noch nen zweiten Black Sin Fahrer in und um Berlin gibt

Aber wie schon geschrieben, scheinen bei dir, im Gegensatz zu meinem Foto oben, die Hüllen zu fehlen.


----------



## Patensen (22. August 2012)

Das denke ich auch. Deshalb hab ich auch noch keine Testrunde gedreht. es kommt sicher nicht so gut, wenn sich die Züge in den Rahmen einarbeiten


----------



## Luzifer (23. August 2012)

Bei meinem BlackSin waren da auch nur die blanken Züge. Die Schaltung funktionierte daher auch nach sehr kurzer Zeit nicht mehr richtig. Mußt jetzt halt durchgehende Liner reinmachen und gut ist.
Viel Spass beim fummeln (ist aber halb so wild)


----------



## fissenid (23. August 2012)

HallO!

ich bin (noch) kein Black Sin Fahrer, aber auf dem unteren Bild sind die Öffnungen auch kleiner! Einen Zug bekommt man da nicht durch, max. einen Liner über den Zug (denke ich)

Züge würde ich direkt mit einem Liner versehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf.K (25. August 2012)

Gelöscht, weil nicht mehr aktuell


----------



## hubschraubaer (30. August 2012)

Bei einem neuen Bike würde ich gar nix hinfummeln.
Retour gehen lassen und gut.
Fummelst du dir da selber was hin und der Carbonrahmen nimmt 
dadurch oder danach mal Schaden bist du der Gelackmeierte.


----------



## Patensen (30. August 2012)

So, mal ein Update von mir. Inzwischen sieht es dann unter dem Tretlager meines Black Sin auch so aus:








Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Noch ein kurzes Update zum Schaltproblem.
> 
> ......
> 
> Habe auch schon überlegt, wie man das verhindern könnte, bin aber noch zu keiner passablen Lösung gekommen. Ein Schrumpfschlauch würde sich vllt in der Schaltperformance bemerkbar machen oder?


 
Das mit dem Zusetzen des Umwerferzuges hat mich dazu veranlasst, den Liner durchgängig zu verlegen und ein wenig aus der Ausführung rausschauen zu lassen. Dann noch eine Dichtkappe drauf. Ich hoffe, das hält den Schmutz vom Zug fern.
So schaut das aus:


----------



## Focus Cypress (30. August 2012)

Na das schaut doch gleich schonmal viel besser aus.

Bis heute hat bei mir die Reinigung toi toi toi gereicht, trotz Schlamm, Staub und Sand.
Mal abwarten, wann es wieder soweit ist


----------



## gripshifter (31. August 2012)

...


----------



## Focus Cypress (31. August 2012)

In my opinion the 18" frame will fit perfectly.

I'm 180cm and have a inseam of 82cm and have the 18" Black Sin 6.0. It's very agile but also sporty to ride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gripshifter (1. September 2012)

...


----------



## gripshifter (2. September 2012)

Black Sin has only 2 year warranty. I will get ZR Race instead which has same frame shape and it has 5 year warranty.


----------



## viper400 (23. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir auch ein Blacky zu zulegen, würde mich mal interessieren wie zufrieden ihr mittlerweile seit;-) Das Rad ist jetzt ja schon etwas älter.....wie sieht es mit der renntauglichkeit aus?? Haltberkeit,stabilität usw.
Bei mir wird es wohl das 6.0 2012 
Gruss


----------



## Patensen (23. September 2012)

Ich bin mit dem 6.0 sehr zufrieden. Es läuft alles wie es soll. Positiv erwähnen sollte man auch, dass die Gewichtsangaben hinhauen. Das ist ja leider nicht selbstverständlich.
Lediglich mit der Formula kann ich mich nicht so richtig anfreunden. die wird wohl demnächst ersetzt werden.


----------



## Focus Cypress (24. September 2012)

Bin soweit auch noch zufrieden. Ob lange Tour oder CrossCountryhetz - es macht alles problemlos mit. War ja anfangs auch vorsichtig, aber spätestens bei der dritten Ausfahrt hat man alle Zweifel übern Haufen geworfen.

Einzige Sache die mich stört, dass auch meine Formula nicht geräuschlos bleibt und mein Vorderrad Spiel bekommen hat. 

Ansonsten uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Falke22 (15. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem ich mich schon vor langer Zeit in das Black Sin verliebt hatte habe ich jetzt auch zugeschlagen bei H&S. Das 6.0 in 20 Zoll.  Getauscht wurden bisher die Griffe gegen Ergon GR2 und die Reifen gegen Michelin Wild Race. Pedale gefallen mir auch noch nicht, da kommen noch andere ran.
Hatte am Samstag bestellt und DHL lieferte trotz Feiertag am nächsten Freitag. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Bei mir liegen die Züge auch blank unterm Tretlager, was beim Schalten bisher nicht stört aber ob das so richtig und gut ist weiss ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Patensen (15. Oktober 2012)

Falke22 schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen die Züge auch blank unterm Tretlager, was beim Schalten bisher nicht stört aber ob das so richtig und gut ist weiss ich auch noch nicht.



Das war bei meinem auch so und wurde sofort von mir geändert (siehe oben). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es für den Rahmen gesund ist, wenn die Innenzüge schleifen. 
Schreib mal HS an und schildere das Problem. Zumindest die Materialkosten sollten schon von denen übernommen werden. Der Rest ist ja kein großer Aufwand ...

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike und viel Freude damit!


----------



## Focus Cypress (15. Oktober 2012)

Schaut gut aus dein Rad.
Nur nen Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich dir empfehlen. Wenn ich mir meinen so anschaue, dann bin ich echt froh, dass die Kette nicht so auf den Rahmen knallt


----------



## Patensen (15. Oktober 2012)

@Focus Cypress
Ich glaube, dich habe ich während des WBM gesehen. Danach habe ich dich leider nicht mehr gesehen, sonst hätten wir uns noch über unsere Black Sin austauschen können


----------



## Benni24 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi, 

habt Ihr eure Schaltzüge durchgängig verlegt im Black Sin Rahmen? Geht das? Oder ist ab dem Loch im Rahmen Schluss mit Außenhülle?


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patensen (1. Dezember 2012)

Durchgängig passt nicht. Im Rahmen geht nur ein Liner.


----------



## Focus Cypress (1. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

anbei mal ein Bild aus dem Sommer. So siehts derzeit immernoch aus, nur habe ich testweise meine Elixier CR Carbon verbaut.

Bei mir steht jetzt noch ein neuer Laufradsatz an. Nur fällt mir die Entscheidung schwer zwischen komplett schwarz oder rote Naben/Nippel und Felge/Speichen eben schwarz.
Son Farbtupfer finde ich generell ja nicht schlecht, nur fehlt mir die Vorstellungskraft, wie es dann am Rad aussehen würde
Die einzigen roten Töne sind ja die Schriftzüge und Teile des Bremshebels der Elixier.

Wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## Patensen (1. Dezember 2012)

Einen schwarzen LRS mit roten Nippeln am Black Sin hättest du bei unserer Tour genau begutachten können


----------



## Focus Cypress (1. Dezember 2012)

Auch rote Naben? Weil die stechen mehr heraus und die hätte ich auch gesehen.^^
Speichennippel fallen mir immer gar nicht soooo auf. Habe bei nem Kumpel auch schonmal welche in blau übersehen


----------



## Patensen (1. Dezember 2012)

Nein, rote Naben habe ich nicht - nur rote Schnellspanner


----------



## tillibebek (3. Dezember 2012)

Das Black Sin 6.0 heute bei Bike-Discount fÃ¼r 1299â¬.


----------



## danny2705 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Hab eure Beiträge aufmerksam verfolgt und find das echt Klasse über das geile Bike was zu lesen oder was darüber los zu werden. Fahre auch nen Black Sin und hab alles daran getunt was geht. Mit den NoTubes laufrädern wiegt das bike laut Bike digiwaage inkl. Tacho und Flaschenhalter 8,3kg. Die Crank Brother Cobalt sind mein Ersatzlaufradsatz für Rennen. Hab sie mal eingebaut und nen Foto gemacht,falls einer mal sehen möchte,wie das Blacky damit aussieht. Bin mit meinem Blacky höchst zufrieden,weil es einfach megegeil aussieht und sich auch noch so fährt. Viel spass mit den Fotos.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (6. Dezember 2012)

Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> anbei mal ein Bild aus dem Sommer. So siehts derzeit immernoch aus, nur habe ich testweise meine Elixier CR Carbon verbaut.
> 
> ...


Meine persönliche Meinung: Nimm ganz schwarze Laufräder, am besten ohne Decals und mit schwarzen Nippeln (!). Sieht einfach am geilsten aus  Falls Dir persönlich n Farbtupfer lieber ist, mach die Naben rot, aber nicht die Nippel 

Aber wie so oft ist auch dies eine rein subjektive Entscheidung. Aber du hast ja nach Meinungen gefragt


----------



## Benni24 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

kann es sein, das man mit einem top swing Umwerfer beim Black Sin nicht weit kommt? 

Wollte gerade meinen vorhandenen montieren bis ich gemerkt habe das der Rahmen nach unten nochmal breiter wird 

Sprich, Down Swing?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montecristo (17. Dezember 2012)

abend zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich jemand der das black sin 6.0 2013 schon fährt ? 
würde gern paar eindrücke und infos darüber erfahren .


----------



## Focus Cypress (26. Dezember 2012)

Habe mich bezüglich der Laufräder entschieden und somit meine eigene Bescherung noch vor Weihnachten gefeiert

Es sind jetzt nur rote Naben geworden, der Rest schwarz.











Rad fährt sich doch merklich agiler, als mit den Crossride von Mavic.

Und das Allerwichtigste natürlich, ich habe ~450g eingespart^^


----------



## Deleted 252741 (26. Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen LRS! 
Besonders weil du dich so schnell entscheiden konntest. 
Die Crossride finde ich nicht so hässlich aber das der Freilauf bei mir zumindest etwas unpräziese ist... irritiert mich schon. Ma gucken... Frühjahr kommt ja bald. Bin gespannt wie sich dein neuer LRS nach paar Kilometer so hält.




Focus Cypress schrieb:


> Habe mich bezüglich der Laufräder entschieden und somit meine eigene Bescherung noch vor Weihnachten gefeiert
> 
> Es sind jetzt nur rote Naben geworden, der Rest schwarz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benni24 (4. Januar 2013)

So, nun isses endlich fertig. 










Grüße


----------



## Lenny33 (4. Januar 2013)

mmmmmh... was wiegt es?


----------



## ben1982 (4. Januar 2013)

@Benni24

Bis auf die weißen Parts sehr schick. Die Felgen haben mir an Deinem Cube besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gisbi7 (13. Januar 2013)

da ist es


----------



## Benni24 (13. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus!!!!

hier mal eins von meinem von der Tour heute





Liegt jetzt bei 9,3Kg


Grüße


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Januar 2013)

Würde ich Hardtail fahren, gäbs wohl keinerlei Überlegung welches... Gibt einfach kein geileres!!


----------



## Steelfighter (3. März 2013)

Neid...

hatte mir auch das Black Sin 6.0 im Ausverkauf bestellt. Leider muste ich es gleich wieder zurück schicken, da am Ausfallende der Rahmen gebrochen war  
Nun warte ich auf Ersatz und hoffe das ich ihn noch vor Saisonbegin bekomme. Am Montag gibts Feedback von Radon und hoffentlich einen Liefertermin. Wollte eigentlich auch für die gesparten 100terter noch ein bissel tunen. 

 @Focus Cypress: Welche FunWorks-Kombi ist das den? Was für einen Eindruck hast du von denen?

PS: Ick hoffe dat ick och bald en Berliner Blackie bin 

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Patensen (3. März 2013)

Na dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, dass es eine schnelle und vor allem positive Lösung für dich gibt.


----------



## Benni24 (3. März 2013)

Steelfighter schrieb:


> Neid...
> 
> hatte mir auch das Black Sin 6.0 im Ausverkauf bestellt. Leider muste ich es gleich wieder zurück schicken, da am Ausfallende der Rahmen gebrochen war
> Nun warte ich auf Ersatz und hoffe das ich ihn noch vor Saisonbegin bekomme. Am Montag gibts Feedback von Radon und hoffentlich einen Liefertermin. Wollte eigentlich auch für die gesparten 100terter noch ein bissel tunen.
> ...



Hi,

ich fahre nen kompletten Funworks LRS seit ca. einem Jahr. ist ein klasse LRS und super leicht. Keine Probleme! Ich habe den :

Felgen:	Fun Works Universe 
Naben:	Fun Works N-Light Evo 
Speichen:	Fun Works Sapim CX-Ray


Grüße


----------



## Focus Cypress (4. März 2013)

Bei mir ist es dieser Laufradsatz.

Bin bis jetzt zufrieden, wobei ich letzte Zeit sehr wenig gefahren bin und somit noch keine Langzeiterfahrung abgeben kann.


----------



## S P (5. März 2013)

Zwei aktuelle Bilder von mir:









War mal ein 6.0 Rahmen (grau/schwarz), der leider an der Kettenstrebe Antriebsseite gerissen ist. Habe im Austausch den vom nächst höheren Model (rot/schwarz) bekommen. Der passt auch besser zum LRS.


----------



## konamatze (5. März 2013)

Schöne Bilder,wo ist das?

 Gruß Matze


----------



## S P (5. März 2013)

Ostseeküste, bei Warnemünde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (5. März 2013)

Danke, Ostseeküste war meine Vermutung.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## zett78 (6. März 2013)

S P schrieb:


> Zwei aktuelle Bilder von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rahmen sind da doch alle die gleichen, die Ziffern beschreiben nur die unterschiedlichen Ausstattungen. Du wirst offenbar nur eine andere Farbgebung bekommen haben.
Gruß


----------



## S P (6. März 2013)

Das kann gut sein. Wobei mit der graue Rahmen rein optisch besser gefallen hat. Aber Hauptsache, er hält.


----------



## votecuser (17. März 2013)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> da ist es


 
*Weiß jemand, was für eine Rahmengröße das ist?*

Wäre für mich sehr wichtig zu wissen, da ich die gleichen Körpermaße wie gisbi7 habe (Schrittlänge 78,5 bei 170m) und das Black Sin 29 9.0 kaufen möchte. Ich glaube, das ist ein 18"-Rahmen.


----------



## Jotemm (17. März 2013)

Ich bin 180/82 Schrittlänge und habe mir das Black Sin 29 in 18 Zoll gezogen. Und das passt von der Geo. Bei 170 wird wohl eher das 16er die richtige Wahl sein.


----------



## votecuser (18. März 2013)

Hallo Jotemm,

danke für deine Antwort, aber mich würde einfach interessieren, welche Rahmengröße da Foto von gisbi7 auf der vorherigen Seite zeigt. Das ist nämlich genau das, was ich möchte.

Mein Votec F7 hat übrigens eine Rahmengröße von 52cm, also 20".


----------



## gisbi7 (18. März 2013)

hallo
kauf auf alle fälle das 18 er.
wenn du in etwa die gleiche daten hast wie ich
bin auch 16er gefahren: in kurven ist der lenker zu nah am körper
und die reifen am fuss.
gruss


----------



## votecuser (18. März 2013)

@gisbi7

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das ist sehr wertvoll für mich.
Wenn ich mir das Foto von deinem Bike ansehe, dann passt 18" genau. Bin 171cm groß, Schrittweite 78,5cm, also fast die gleichen Maße wie du.

PS: Hast du dein Bike mal gewogen?


----------



## Blut Svente (18. März 2013)

votecuser schrieb:


> @gisbi7
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das ist sehr wertvoll für mich.
> Wenn ich mir das Foto von deinem Bike ansehe, dann passt 18" genau. Bin 171cm groß, Schrittweite 78,5cm, also fast die gleichen Maße wie du.
> ...



18 ist zu groß!  Dein Votec ist also ein 20er bei170cm  mess besser nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecuser (18. März 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> 18 ist zu groß!  Dein Votec ist also ein 20er bei170cm  mess besser nochmal


 
Hab ich: 52cm von Mitte Pedalachse bis Oberkante Sitzrohr. Der einstellbare Vorbau ist mittel eingestellt, der Sitz etwas nach vorne geschoben (gerade Sattelstütze). Habe es 2001 gebraucht erstanden, 
mein Vorgänger war 1,85m groß.

Früher bin ich damit Marathons gefahren, jetzt wird es nur mehr außerhalb der Saison genutzt. Die CC-Rennen und Marathons fahre ich jetzt mit dem Hardtail. Das Votec werde ich wohl nie hergeben.

Ich verlasse mich jetzt auf die Aussage von gispi7 und von der Optik seines Black Sin, da der Sattel auf seine Schrittlänge von 79cm eingestellt ist.


----------



## gisbi7 (19. März 2013)

hallo 
lass dich nicht verunsichern 
nimm das 18er und werd so glücklich wie ich
habs an einem karabiner an der decke gewogen:
mit pedale 10,1 kg 
obwohl auf der homepage steht ab 10,2 kg.

mein anderes bike ist ein ghost lector 7700
steht jetzt nur noch im keller rum.
also viel spass damit
gruß


----------



## votecuser (19. März 2013)

Danke nochmal! Werde sicher nicht das 16" nehmen. 17" ist die absolute Untergrenze bei 26er RÃ¤dern fÃ¼r mich. 
Nur bei 29ern war ich mir nicht sicher, da ein FahrradhÃ¤ndler meinte, die 29er sollte man eine GrÃ¶Ãe kleiner nehmen. Ich bevorzuge aber eher eine gestreckte Sitzposition, wodurch ein grÃ¶Ãeres eher passt. Die Streckung will ich eher durch den Rahmen erzeugen als mit Vorbau/Sattelpos.
Mit dem Ã¼blichen Faktor 0,226 * SchrittlÃ¤nge kommt 17,7" raus, was wieder fÃ¼r 18" spricht.

Vermutlich bestelle das 9.0, weil ich mal eine SRAM-Schaltung testen will. Ist aber nur unwesentlich leichter. 
Kriege bis maximal 2700â¬ gesponsert, da springen auch noch Pedale, Pumpe und Flaschenhalter raus. Um den Preis habe ich nichts besseres gefunden.

Freut mich fÃ¼r dich, dass du so zufrieden bist. Und 10,1kg mit Pedalen ist super fÃ¼r 2000â¬.


----------



## Blut Svente (20. März 2013)

votecuser schrieb:


> Danke nochmal! Werde sicher nicht das 16" nehmen. 17" ist die absolute Untergrenze bei 26er Rädern für mich.
> Nur bei 29ern war ich mir nicht sicher, da ein Fahrradhändler meinte, die 29er sollte man eine Größe kleiner nehmen. Ich bevorzuge aber eher eine gestreckte Sitzposition, wodurch ein größeres eher passt. Die Streckung will ich eher durch den Rahmen erzeugen als mit Vorbau/Sattelpos.
> Mit dem üblichen Faktor 0,226 * Schrittlänge kommt 17,7" raus, was wieder für 18" spricht.
> 
> ...



kauf es und werd glücklich damit schau aber vorher mal auf die oberrohrlänge des black sin 29...


----------



## votecuser (20. März 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> kauf es und werd glücklich damit schau aber vorher mal auf die oberrohrlänge des black sin 29...


 
Mein aktuelles Bike hat 590mm Oberrohrlänge, das Black Sin 615mm.
Beim aktuellen Bike ist der Sitz soweit wie möglich zurück geschoben. Dadurch ergibt sich von Sattelspitze bis Mitte Steuerrohr das gleiche Maß wie das Black Sin lt. Hersteller hat: 436mm. Beide Bikes haben eine gerade Sattelstütze.

Jetzt fahre ich einen 100mm Vorbau. Was das Black Sin für eine Vorbaulänge hat, weiß ich nicht. Wenn er nicht länger als 90mm ist, müsste es bei mittlerer Sattelposition ideal passen, schlimmstenfalls muss ich einen kürzeren Vorbau nachrüsten.


----------



## Ralf.K (22. März 2013)

Hi,

hab heute bei H&S Bike das 2012 Black sin 8.0 gesehen, allerdings mit dem Kürzel "SE" am Ende. Jemand ne Ahnung was das bedeutet ?

hier mal der Link: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1831/a95829/black-sin-se.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. März 2013)

Ralf.K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab heute bei H&S Bike das 2012 Black sin 8.0 gesehen, allerdings mit dem Kürzel "SE" am Ende. Jemand ne Ahnung was das bedeutet ?
> 
> hier mal der Link: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1831/a95829/black-sin-se.html



SE=Special Edition


----------



## Nikedge (31. März 2013)

Hallo,

könnte ich von euch ein kurzes Fazit bekommen, was das Black Sin angeht? Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem guten Mittelklasse Hardtail und da würde das Black Sin 6.0 2013 für 1600 gut passen. Da man aber im Netz halt nicht immer was gutes über Bikes allgemein von Radon hört, würde ich gerne eine persönliche Meinung von euch hören ob ihr es bereut habt ein Black Sin gekauft zu haben oder nicht...
(Qualität des Rahmen usw.)

Musste leider Anfang des Jahres mein Cube Reaction verkaufen und habe momentan nur mein Bergamont Big Air MGN da, brauche also was für´s Training.

Über den Service bei Radon vor Ort brauchen wir nicht reden 

Liebe Grüße und Dank im Voraus


----------



## Steelfighter (31. März 2013)

Hallo,
also ich will's mal so sagen, es ist ein echt schönes und für den Preis sehr gut ausgestattetes Bike. Ich habe mir vor ca. 6Wochen das 6er von 2012 bestellt um es dann an meine Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Es war das erste Bike was ich von der Stange gekauft habe, bisher habe ich immer alle selber aufgebaut. Wie du hier im Forum sicherlich gelesen hattest war mein Rahmen schon gleich mal gebrochen. Bis darauf das ich sämtliche Umbauten wieder zurück setzen musste hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Umtausch. Bike habe ich eingeschickt und es kam nach 2Wochen mit neuen Rahmen (2013) zurück. Leider habe ich als ich die Bremse einstellen wollte festgestellt, dass die Mechaniker wohl keine Drehmomenten Werkzeuge besitzen. An der Gabel war das Gewinde der PM Aufnahme zerwürcht. OK also wieder Fotos, Gabel ausbauen und zurück. Mal sehen wann ich sie wieder bekomme. Ich habe auf jeden Fall mal deutlich gemacht das hier eine Reparatur des Gewindes nicht in Frage kommt, das war nämlich der Vorschlag des Servicetypen am Telefon. Vorallen hat er gefragt ob ich das selber machen könnte! Könnte ich, mach ich aber nicht an einem Neuteil. 
Also Fazit: tolle schöne Bikes, aber am besten zerlegst du es erstmal komplett und untersuchst alle Teile auf Fachmännischen Verbau. Denn die ersten 6 Monate ist immer der Hersteller in Beweispflicht und es ist ein leichtes Mängel zu reklamieren. Wenn mir das mit der Gabel aber erst in Monat 7 aufgefallen wäre, hätte ich Beweisen müssen das ich das Gewinde nicht zerstört habe. Und mal ehrlich, wenn die Bremse nicht schleift, wie oft löst man da den Bremssattel. Ach so, natürlich wurde dieser Fehler versucht mit Unmengen an Schraubenkleber zu kaschieren. Das geht gar nicht! Das ist die Bremse. 
Also ich würde mir es in Zukunft überlegen nicht wieder alles selber zu machen. Das ist zwar teuer aber ich bin mit sicher das alles fachmännisch gemacht ist.
Grüße Patrice


----------



## filiale (31. März 2013)

Die pauschale Aussage man würde im Netz nichts gutes über Radon lesen, würde mich mal interessieren. Ich kann Dir hunderte von Beispielen anderer Hersteller nennen ( und Händlern Vorot) bei denen die Biker ihren Frust im Netz auslassen. Daher muß man das mal relativieren. Der Service von Radon ist bei einigen sehr gut, bei anderen sehr schlecht. Kommt offenbar immer auf die "Tagesform" an. Ich pers. habe schlechte Erfahrung mit Canyon Vorort gemacht (lustlose und auskunftsunfreudige Mitarbeiter), aber sehr gute über den telefonischen Service.


----------



## Patensen (31. März 2013)

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr auch ein 6.0 gekauft und mie bereut. Schon vor Kauf stand für mich fest, dass es nicht im Originalzustand bleiben wird.
Der Rahmen ist bei mir unauffällig. Da gibt es also nichts Negatives zu berichten. 

Der Service ist ,wie schon mehrfach hier geschrieben, sehr unterschiedlich. Von freundlich und lösungsorientiert bis arrogant und unfreundlich habe ich persönlich alles gehabt.


----------



## cp3UK (4. April 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir 2011 im WSV ein Black Sin 6.0 zugelegt, bin seitdem sehr zufrieden damit. Aber seit 2 Tagen ist nur noch der Rahmen orginal.


----------



## rboncube (11. April 2013)

Ebenfalls im Ausverkauf 2011 zwei Black Sins gekauft. Das meines Freundes läuft unauffällig. Bei meinem gab es schon mehr Probleme.
Der Reihe nach. erstmal beide Bikes ausgepackt, auf den ersten Blick alles top. Dann der erste Schreck. Das Vorderrad eingebaut, einmal dran gedreht...shit ein Achter drin...dachte ich. Nachdem ich das Rad auszentrieren lies kam raus das die Unwucht an den Schwalbereifen lag. Waren total unbrauchbar, freihändig fahren nicht möglich, da das 
Vorderrad so eierte. Von seiten Radons wurde mir aber leider keine Lösungsmöglichkeit angeboten. die meinten das sind eh Verschleißteile. Hab das dann direkt mit Schwalbe geklärt und neue Reifen bekommen. 
Außerdem waren beide Bremsen schlecht entlüftet, ließen sich bis an den Lenker ziehen. Habe ich dann selbst entlüftet. Beide Defizite hätten einem anständigen Mechaniker bei der Endkontrolle vor dem Versand auffallen müssen. Gerade bei einem Versender sollte sowas nicht passieren. 
Weitere Probleme gab es dann immer wieder wegen der schlechten Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager. Drang immer wieder Schmutz in die innen verlegten Züge ein, was ein anständiges Schalten nach zwei-drei Regenfahrten kaum mehr ermöglichte. Und alle sechs Wochen Züge wechseln macht auch keinen Spaß.
Nach ca. einem halben Jahr kam ein ständiges knacksen aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Trotz intensiver Suche fand ich keine Lösung und musste das Rad einschicken. Mitte Juli an Radon geschickt, ende August wieder bekommen!!!! Und alles nur um ein neues Lager und eine neue Kurbel zu montieren. und dann wurde ohne mich zu fragen ein anderes Modell verbaut (XT statt Sram X9)
Jetzt im März merkte ich das mein Tretlager wieder Spiel hatte. Das Lager selber lief aber noch einwandfrei. Bei genauem Hinsehen bemerkte ich einen Riss im Carbon gleich neben dem Loch an dem der Zug zum Umwerfer austritt. Wieder eingeschickt und nun warte ich auch schon wieder fast zwei Wochen auf meinen neuen Rahmen. Mal sehen ob ich mit dem mehr Glück habe.

Wie ihr seht, hatte ich schon ziemlich Pech mit dem Black Sin. Kann natürlich auch ein Einzelfall sein. Das Rad meines Kumpels läuft unauffällig, bis auf die ebenfalls nicht richtig entlüfteten Bremsen.
Ich habe für mich aber entschieden, das mein Black Sin mit dem neuen Rahmen verkauft wird. Hat mich schon zu viele Nerven gekostet. Also, wer Interesse an einem Black Sin mit neuem Rahmen/X9/Sid/Crosstrail in 16 zoll hat, bitte melden.

Gruß René


----------



## chakkka (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo aus Russland!


----------



## Luzifer (27. Mai 2013)

Hilfe !

Bekomme den neuen Schaltzug nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen. Irgendwo kurz vorm Austritt bleibt der hängen. Die Tipps mit Kleiderbügel und Staubsauger funktinieren leider hier nicht. 

Hat da noch jemand einen guten Tipp für mich ?


----------



## BeamerWilly (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir wer weiterhelfen? Bin gerade dabei ein Black Sin mit 20'' Zoll Rahmen zu kaufen. Habe aber keine Möglichkeit das Bike vor dem Kauf zu testen.
Bei 1,90 habe ich eine SL von 94 cm. Bisher bin ich HTs mit 21'' Zoll gefahren. 
Wie seht Ihr es - wird der 20 Zoll Rahmen zu klein für mich? Auf meinen 21er fühle ich mich wohl, das Rad passt zu mir.
Würde mich freuen wenn ich von dem einen oder anderen hier einige Infos bekomme um mich bei der Kaufentscheidung zu unterstützen.

Viele Grüße
Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (14. Juni 2013)

BeamerWilly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir wer weiterhelfen? Bin gerade dabei ein Black Sin mit 20'' Zoll Rahmen zu kaufen. Habe aber keine Möglichkeit das Bike vor dem Kauf zu testen.
> Bei 1,90 habe ich eine SL von 94 cm. Bisher bin ich HTs mit 21'' Zoll gefahren.
> ...



warum kein 29er?!?


----------



## BeamerWilly (14. Juni 2013)

Wie ist der Zusammenhang bei den 29er Räder zur Rahmengröße? Werden da andere Werte in Bezug auf die SL / Körpergröße angesetzt?


----------



## Steelfighter (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat von euch jemand 2,4 Reifen auf seinen BS? Wenn ja, wieviel Luft ist da noch am Rahmen?


----------



## cypoman (15. Juni 2013)

Fertig


----------



## CCurious (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo Radon Team,

Seit 1,5 Jahren fahre ich ein Black Sin und bin äußerst zufrieden...
Allerdings knarzt seit kurzem der Hinterbau im Bereich der Sattelstütze..

Könnt ihr mir helfen bzw. einen Tipp geben??


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## hornoc (2. August 2013)

Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen die Kette vom kleinen Kettenblatt auf den Rahmen gerutscht, hat das "Schutzblech", das dort angeklebt ist, weggerissen und ein paar ganz böse Kratze ins Carbon gemacht.
Hat einer von Euch vielleicht eine Idee wie man den Rahmen an der Stelle besser schützen kann?

Bin für jede Idee dankbar!


----------



## Tonikroos1987 (21. August 2013)

Hey, wollte mir demnächst ein Black Sin aus der 2014 Reihe bestellen, weiß nur noch nicht welches Modell. Bin mir unschlüssig ob die SRAM XX1 Schaltung mit 11 Gängen für mich ausreicht. Kann mal jemand seine Erfahrungen zu der Schaltung mit mir teilen?

Bin für jeden Bericht dankbar!


----------



## Schwitte (24. August 2013)

Moin,

mal kurz zwei Fragen zum Tretlager eines 2011er 6.0er Black Sins mit Race Face Evolve Kurbel:
Ist ein Pressfit (BB92) oder ein BB30 Innenlager verbaut? Kann auf der äußeren Lagerschale leider nix mehr erkennen.
Zweite Frage:
Wenn ein Pressfit-Innenlager verbaut ist, könnte ich eine BB30-Kurbel verbauen? Schaut mir so aus, als wenn die verbaute Race-Face Kurbel eine 30er Welle hätte (?). Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen einer PF- und BB30-Kurbel noch nicht so wirklich klar, vom Lager her kapier ich den Unterschied schon.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Aalex (26. August 2013)

zwischen pf30 und bb30 kurbeln gibts keinen unterschied

alle radons haben soweit ich weiß den shimpanso pressfit standard. nie bb30 gehabt. und shimano pressfit ist immer 24mm, auch race face hat diesen durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (26. August 2013)

Jeep! 
Habe mich mal ein wenig in die Materie eingelesen, etwas anderes wie Pressfit / 24mm kann es nicht sein. 
Trotzdem leicht verwirrend. Speziell BB30 ist aufgrund der kürzeren Achsen die Stolperfalle schlechthin. Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum so viele neue und ungefahrene BB30-Kurbeln wieder verkauft werden.


----------



## gisbi7 (31. August 2013)

hallo
hier mein problem vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650863
gruss


----------



## Don Stefano (31. August 2013)

Kann es sein, dass in dem Black Sin 10.0 in dem 2014er Spec-Heft eine andere Gabel (Rock Shox SID RL 29, Taper, QR15) verbaut ist, als auf der "normalen" Seite (Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Adjust Fit taper QR15)?

Sogar auf der Shopseite ist eine Fox abgebildet und eine SID steht in der Ausstattungsliste. Welche Gabel werde ich erhalten, wenn ich das Bike heute bestelle?


----------



## katzebulli (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,suche ein Black Sin 6.o 18 Zoll in Schwarz oder Schwarz/Weiß Laufradgr.26 im Raum Köln,Bonn,Koblenz
Bitte keine Abgerockten Modelle,nur Korrekter Zustand. Preisvorstellung ca.1000,00


----------



## Blut Svente (12. Oktober 2013)

katzebulli schrieb:


> Hallo Forumsgemeinde,suche ein Black Sin 6.o 18 Zoll in Schwarz oder Schwarz/Weiß Laufradgr.26 im Raum Köln,Bonn,Koblenz
> Bitte keine Abgerockten Modelle,nur Korrekter Zustand. Preisvorstellung ca.1000,00



hast PN


----------



## Marius931 (18. Oktober 2013)

Heute bei Radon gewesen und das neue 10.0 SL getestet. Die XX1 hat schon was. Werde das Teil wohl so bestellen.
Über die Übersetzung werde ich berichten, wenn ich das Bike ausgiebig getestet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khrika (23. Oktober 2013)

Darauf freue ich mich schon, da ich das Teil auch gerne haben würde, jedoch nicht weiss ob ich mich zu sehr einschränke auf Bike Touren. Da ich kein Racer bin und das bike nicht nur als kurz strecken bike benützen will bin ich immer hin und hergerissen ob ich das 10 SL oder nur das 10 kaufen soll. Schwierig Schwierig... 




Marius931 schrieb:


> Heute bei Radon gewesen und das neue 10.0 SL getestet. Die XX1 hat schon was. Werde das Teil wohl so bestellen.
> Über die Übersetzung werde ich berichten, wenn ich das Bike ausgiebig getestet habe.


----------



## Schwitte (23. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schwierig!
Wenn du dir so unsicher (und kein Racer) bist, brauchst du auch keine XX1.
Spätestens wenn du mit anderen Bikern längere Touren machst und nicht dein Tempo fahren kannst, wirst du sehr schnell merken, dass dir der eine oder andere Gang fehlt.

Man muss nicht jede "Innovation" mit machen.


----------



## khrika (23. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt schon, Racer bin ich keine wohl eher Marathon Fahrer. 
Bin mir hald unsicher beszüglich SL10 oder 10
Für das SL spechen die SLR Laufräder, die FOX Gabel mit Kashima und die 9.1 Kilo.

Für das 10er die zwei fach Kurbel und die XTR Bestückung.
Aber. Ich habe ein bike zuhause mit drei fach, das könnte ich ja nehmen wenn es in Hochgebirge geht. Das Merida o.nine das ich habe ist dafür nicht schlecht.

Der Unterschied von drei fach auf zwei fach ist wohl nicht sooo gross. Der Inovationsvorsprung von drei fach auf 1 fach wohl eher.
Darum bin ich so in der Zwickmühle....



Schwitte schrieb:


> Nicht schwierig!
> Wenn du dir so unsicher (und kein Racer) bist, brauchst du auch keine XX1.
> Spätestens wenn du mit anderen Bikern längere Touren machst und nicht dein Tempo fahren kannst, wirst du sehr schnell merken, dass die der eine oder andere Gang fehlt.
> 
> Man muss nicht jede "Innovation" mit machen.


----------



## Blut Svente (23. Oktober 2013)

khrika schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, Racer bin ich keine wohl eher Marathon Fahrer.
> Bin mir hald unsicher beszüglich SL10 oder 10
> Für das SL spechen die SLR Laufräder, die FOX Gabel mit Kashima und die 9.1 Kilo.
> 
> ...



Inovationsvorsprung nimm es nicht persönlich


----------



## Schwitte (23. Oktober 2013)

khrika schrieb:


> Bin mir hald unsicher beszüglich SL10 oder 10
> Für das SL spechen die SLR Laufräder, die FOX Gabel mit Kashima und die 9.1 Kilo.
> 
> Für das 10er die zwei fach Kurbel und die XTR Bestückung.
> ...



- SLR-Laufräder halten nicht, sehen nur gut aus.
- FOX-Gabel, ich glaube nicht das du den Unterschied spüren wirst.
- 9,1 Kilo, weil die "halbe" Schaltung fehlt. 

Was bringt dich auf einem Marathon weiter? -500g oder eine feinere Abstufung der Gänge?
Das bessere Bike für einen "Normalo" ist sicherlich das 10er ohne SL. Und das gesparte Geld würde ich in ein paar gescheite Laufräder investieren. Das wäre "mein" Bike (und ich fahre Marathons!).


----------



## khrika (23. Oktober 2013)

Klingt verdammt plausible  Danke. Werde das 10er glaub nicht bereuen. Vor allem an steilen Anstiegen. 

Gruss
Chris



Schwitte schrieb:


> - SLR-Laufräder halten nicht, sehen nur gut aus.
> - FOX-Gabel, ich glaube nicht das du den Unterschied spüren wirst.
> - 9,1 Kilo, weil die "halbe" Schaltung fehlt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwitte (23. Oktober 2013)

Nicht nur an steilen Anstiegen. Die Spreizung zwischen den einzelnen Gängen ist bei einer XX1 einfach groß. Mir zu groß, deswegen 2x10.


----------



## Aalex (24. Oktober 2013)

nimm das 10er und investier die gesparte kohle in geile laufräder mit notubes felgen

das bringt dir einiges mehr

ob fukushima beschichtung oder nicht merkt kein mensch


----------



## Marius931 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bezüglich meines Kaufs habe ich mich umentschieden. Der verkäufer im megastore war sowas von unfreundlich... 
War bei der Konkurrenz und habe mich jetzt für ein Canyon mit 2x10 Xtr entschieden. Da ich auch lange Marathons fahre, bin ich damit besser bedient.
Hoffe das war nur ein Einzelfall und euch ergeht es besser.. Service geht anders :-(


----------



## khrika (25. Oktober 2013)

Ohh Schade, hätte gern gelesen wie es gelaufen ist. Das Canyon kostet 400 mehr oder?
Werde das Radon 10er nehmen. Ist für mich preislich interessanter 


Trotzdem viel Spass mit der neuen Rennfile.




Marius931 schrieb:


> Bezüglich meines Kaufs habe ich mich umentschieden. Der verkäufer im megastore war sowas von unfreundlich...
> War bei der Konkurrenz und habe mich jetzt für ein Canyon mit 2x10 Xtr entschieden. Da ich auch lange Marathons fahre, bin ich damit besser bedient.
> Hoffe das war nur ein Einzelfall und euch ergeht es besser.. Service geht anders :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bounci (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich überlege mir das 8.0 zu kaufen. Für das 8.0 spricht die komplette XT Gruppe, Rock Shox Gabel  und es preislich sehr attraktiv ist. Mit dem gesparten Geld gegenüber dem 9.0 und 10.0 könnte ich später tunen (leichtere Laufräder). Was mich etwas verunsichert ist die Farbe des Rahmen. Hat jemand den Hobel bereits Zuhause oder zumindest schon einmal in natura gesehen, und seine Eindrücke schildern.

Noch eine Frage sollte ich auf 2x10 umbauen wollen muss ich Kurbel und Umwerfer wechseln oder kann ich das größte Kettenblatt demontieren und die kleinen 2 gegen andere ersetzen.


----------



## Schwitte (25. Oktober 2013)

Umwerfer kannst du behalten, Kurbel theoretisch auch. Wäre aber sinnvoll die zwei verbleibenden Kettenblätter wegen der Kettenlinie in die Mitte zu rücken. Sonst macht der Umbau aufgrund des extremen Schräglauf der Kette (wenn auf dem vorderen kleinen Blatt geschaltet) keinen Sinn.
Da du die Kettenblätter eh tauschen müsstest, kauf dir direkt eine 2-fach Kurbel und verkaufe die Neue bei ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt. Ist die bessere Lösung, denn das Versetzen der Kettenblätter/Kettenlinie ist nicht immer problemlos möglich.


----------



## Schwitte (25. Oktober 2013)

khrika schrieb:


> Ohh Schade, hätte gern gelesen wie es gelaufen ist. Das Canyon kostet 400 mehr oder?
> Werde das Radon 10er nehmen. Ist für mich preislich interessanter
> 
> 
> Trotzdem viel Spass mit der neuen Rennfile.



Das kpl. schwarze 10er Black Sin finde ich optisch deutlich ansprechender als das Canyon. 
Für mich in Summe derzeit das beste Angebot auf dem Markt.


----------



## khrika (26. Oktober 2013)

Für mich auch definitiv. Was die Geometrie angeht kenne ich mich leider nicht soo wahnsinnig aus, daher kann ich nicht so genau sagen wie die unterschiede zum Canyon sind.... Könnte mir jedoch vorstellen das dass Canyon ein bisschen mehr Race orientierter ist. Also gestrecktere Sitzposition... Für mich nicht so entscheidend. Bin auch der Meinung das dass 10er derzeit das beste Preis Leistungs Packet enthällt.




Schwitte schrieb:


> Das kpl. schwarze 10er Black Sin finde ich optisch deutlich ansprechender als das Canyon.
> Für mich in Summe derzeit das beste Angebot auf dem Markt.


----------



## Marius931 (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei canyon ist der Rahmen in der Oberrohrlänge kürzer. Heißt man sitzt kompakter/enger. Beim Radon hatte ich 20zoll und beim canyon musste ich die 21,5 nehmen, da ich sonst im Wiegetritt fast an den Lenker gestoßen bin.   94er Schrittlänge bei 1'88m


----------



## khrika (28. Oktober 2013)

Ok verstanden. Mein zukünfitiges Radon wird einen 18" Rahmen haben, bin ich bis jetzt auch gefahren, sollte bei 1 Meter 80 kein Problem darstellen...


----------



## khrika (28. Oktober 2013)

Und der Radon Rahmen ist ja auch state of the art...


----------



## Königwagner (29. Oktober 2013)

Die spinnen doch, die an der Hotline. Bin 189 cm hoch und habe 92 cm SL. Radon sagt mir das 20" Black Sin ist zu klein für mich und die in Koblenz sagen, ich brauche ihren L Rahmen. Hat jemand vergleichbare Erfahrungen gemacht. Ziel Model 2014.
.....................................Oberr..SiRo..Str...KS.......RS....SiRo.....LW
Radon Black Sin 29 20"..........635..520..120..442.....1142..73,8°..70,2° - zu klein ?
Canyon CF SL 29 Gr. L (19")...610..485..115..433,8...1117..74°....70° - soll passen ?

Danke und Gruß, KW


----------



## Marius931 (30. Oktober 2013)

Hast ne PN ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1503 (2. November 2013)

Marius931 schrieb:


> Hast ne PN ;-)



Moins

Kannst du mir die pn auch schicken bin an dem gleichen punkt...188 und sl 91... Canyon empfiehlt mir eine L. Bin da sehr unsicher ob das reicht. Zumal bei sl 93 schon das xl empfohlen wird. Für mich ist das radon black sin mit 20zoll und xtr auch sehr interessant. 

Bin da noch sehr unentschlossen.

Mfg


----------



## Königwagner (2. November 2013)

Ich hatte auch auf die Canyon Beratung gehört und mir ein L bestellt, nachdem mir Radon das Black Sin in 20" als zu klein beschrieben hat (macht kein Sinn, das Canyon L ist ja noch kleiner). Nachdem ich anschl. alle relevanten Bikes incl. meiner eigenen mit ihren Geometrie Daten in einer Excel Datei verglichen habe, habe ich dann noch mal bei Radon angerufen. Dieses mal aber direkt im Shop in Bonn und nicht die Onlineberatung aus Grafschaft. Die im Shop haben sofort gesagt das 20" BS paßt auf jeden Fall (sagt nat. auch meine Excel Tab.) Das sie so unterschiedlich auf das gleiche Bike beraten, läge daran, das sie im Shop natürlich Kunden auf den Rädern sehen würden und somit reale Erfahrungen hätten. Danach war das BS wieder kurz im Rennen, aber ich bin jetzt doch erst mal bei Canyon geblieben, habe dort aber von L auf XL abgeändert. Irgendwie macht mir der Rahmenbau einen ausgereifteren Eindruck und es wäre mein 3. Canyon, wobei die ersten beiden immer hielten, was sie versprachen.

 @Matze: die Infos aus meiner PN, schicke ich dir 

Gruß, Königwagner


----------



## Marius931 (2. November 2013)

Habe heute mein GC Cf Slx abgeholt. Ich bin 189 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von etwa 94-95. Der XL Rahmen beim Canyon passt perfekt. Musste die Sattelstütze sogar noch ein Stückchen rausziehen. Oberrohrlänge passt genau.
Beim Radon war die Sitzposition etwas enger, hätte aber von der Höhe in 20" auch gepasst. 
 Auch wenns nicht ins Radonforum gehört: Das Canyon ist die Wucht ! Verarbeitung passt bis ins kleinste Detail. 
Und auch der Service in Koblenz war wieder vorbildlich. 
Ist dann wohl Geschmackssache welches Bike man bevorzugt


----------



## Matze1503 (2. November 2013)

Marius931 schrieb:


> Habe heute mein GC Cf Slx abgeholt. Ich bin 189 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von etwa 94-95. Der XL Rahmen beim Canyon passt perfekt. Musste die Sattelstütze sogar noch ein Stückchen rausziehen. Oberrohrlängepasst genau.
> Beim Radon war die Sitzposition etwas enger, hätte aber von der Höhe in 20" auch gepasst.
> Auch wenns nicht ins Radonforum gehört: Das Canyon ist die Wucht ! Verarbeitung passt bis ins kleinste Detail.
> Und auch der Service in Koblenz war wieder vorbildlich.
> Ist dann wohl Geschmackssache welches Bike man bevorzugt



Kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Rad  und vielleicht auch vom Radon in 20, falls wer hat?

Ich hatte bisher immer das L nehmen wollen, weil es die gleiche oberrohrlänge hat wie mein gc al. . 615mm.


----------



## Marius931 (3. November 2013)

Bitteschön:


----------



## Königwagner (3. November 2013)

Von der Seite ist der Steuerrohrbereich beim XL schon eine ordentliche Plakatwand. Auf der Canyon Seite ist vermutlich ein S oder M abgebildet. Das wirkt ganz anders und erweckt bei mir im ersten Moment leichte Zweifel. Gerade das geschwungene Unterrohr finde ich voll gut, aber in XL geht das vollkommen unter. Ebenso die Verbindung Oberrohr / Kettenstrebe, die im kleinen Rahmen nahezu eine Line bildet geht in XL verloren. Hmmmmm ???
Hast du da noch die 20 mm Spacer unterm Vorbau und hast du den Eindruck die zu brauchen ?

Gruß, KW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius931 (3. November 2013)

In real wirkt es deutlich filigraner. Das mit den Spacern teste ich in der Praxis. Jenachdem was mein rücken dazu sagt. Wie gesagt, der Sprung zum  L Rahmen ist sehr groß, mir passt XL perfekt.
Gewichtsmäßig liegt es sogar in XL bei knapp 9,65kg. 
Werde jetzt ne lange Tour machen und berichten. 
Solltest du noch fragen haben, dann bitte per PN. Ist ja das radon forum hier ;-)


----------



## Barracuda_de (11. November 2013)

bounci schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich überlege mir das 8.0 zu kaufen. Für das 8.0 spricht die komplette XT Gruppe, Rock Shox Gabel  und es preislich sehr attraktiv ist. Mit dem gesparten Geld gegenüber dem 9.0 und 10.0 könnte ich später tunen (leichtere Laufräder). Was mich etwas verunsichert ist die Farbe des Rahmen. Hat jemand den Hobel bereits Zuhause oder zumindest schon einmal in natura gesehen, und seine Eindrücke schildern.
> 
> Noch eine Frage sollte ich auf 2x10 umbauen wollen muss ich Kurbel und Umwerfer wechseln oder kann ich das größte Kettenblatt demontieren und die kleinen 2 gegen andere ersetzen.


 
Also ich habe den Hobel seit Samstag (20% Aktion im Megastore) zuhause.
Mir gefällt das grün sehr Gut, da es matt ist bin ich aber mal gespannt wie sich das so verhält mit Öl, Dreck und Co.. Die lieben solche Oberflächen. 
Für mich hat letztlich die Haptik der Brems/Schalt Compo wie die kostengünstigere Ersatzteile Versorgung (Shimano) und auch die günstige Wartung der Rock Shox, für dieses Rad gesprochen.

Wenn du möchtest kann ich mal ein Foto hochladen


----------



## bounci (11. November 2013)

Barracuda_de schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Hobel seit Samstag (20% Aktion im Megastore) zuhause.
> Mir gefällt das grün sehr Gut, da es matt ist bin ich aber mal gespannt wie sich das so verhält mit Öl, Dreck und Co.. Die lieben solche Oberflächen.
> Für mich hat letztlich die Haptik der Brems/Schalt Compo wie die kostengünstigere Ersatzteile Versorgung (Shimano) und auch die günstige Wartung der Rock Shox, für dieses Rad gesprochen.
> 
> Wenn du möchtest kann ich mal ein Foto hochladen




Wäre fein wenn du ein paar Bilder höchlädst. Ich hab in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass beim 2013 8.0 das kleinste Kettenblatt das Carbon zerkratzt. Konntest du das Problem beim 2014 Modell auch feststellen?


----------



## Barracuda_de (12. November 2013)

bounci schrieb:


> Wäre fein wenn du ein paar Bilder höchlädst. Ich hab in einem anderen Thread gelesen, dass beim 2013 8.0 das kleinste Kettenblatt das Carbon zerkratzt. Konntest du das Problem beim 2014 Modell auch feststellen?


 
Der Platz zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Trettlager sollte reichen. Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt hab ich da auch nichts festgestellt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1512560
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1512561


----------



## khrika (20. November 2013)

Im Facebook wurde auf der Radon Seite publiziert das dass Black Sin 10 SL bereits ausverkauft ist. Auf der Website von H&S ist es noch als Lagernd markiert. Weiss jemand zufällig was nun stimmt?


----------



## Königwagner (20. November 2013)

Es ist in 20" ausverkauft. Habe ich so von der Hotline erfahren. Der Mitarbeiter glaubte nicht, das es für 2014 eine weitere Charge in dieser Größe/Ausstattung gäbe. Alternativ kommt "nur" das 10er mit XTR erst in KW 48 in allen Größen in den Online Shop oder du paßt auf 16"/18".

Gruß, KW


----------



## khrika (20. November 2013)

18 Zoll ist meine grösse  Danke für dein Feedback. Hoffentlich aktualisieren sie das noch für andere Kunden.


----------



## Königwagner (20. November 2013)

Nachdem zum Zeitpunkt der Aussage 20" ausverkauft, auch kein 20" für den Warenkorb anwählbar war, ist das nun wieder möglich. 
Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch eine zweite Produktionscharge für 2014.


----------



## Barracuda_de (26. November 2013)

Hat jemand schon mal einen Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29" x 2,35 auf seinem Black Sin gefahren? Passt er noch einigermaßen zwischen dem Hinterbau durch?
Ich weis das der Hans Dampf jetzt nicht der optimale Reifen für ein Black Sin ist, aber für den Winter und als haltbarer Reifen im Steinigen Gelände der Alpen wäre er zur Zeit mein Kandidat.


----------



## fissenid (27. November 2013)

Frag mal bei Radon nach der Freigabe!!

Bei meinem Skeen passt er zwar dazwischen, aber bei kleinen Steinen, oder viel Matsch schleifen die Reifen schon am Hinterbau!!!!

Das macht sehr unschöne Stellen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (27. November 2013)

Für den Winter kann ich Dir keinen Schwalbe Reifen empfehlen. Deren Gummimischung wird meist bei kälteren Temperaturen hart. Im Winter fahre ich Contis. Wie wär es mit einem 2,2 Trail King oder Mountain King?


----------



## Schwitte (27. November 2013)

Auch die aktuellen Contis werden bei niedrigen Temparaturen "zäh". 
Bei meinen 2.4er MKs hört und merkt man es deutlich.


----------



## larres (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es schlammig, schlecht wird, Bontrager Mud. 
Sensationell guter Reifen. Rollt auch noch akzeptabel auf der Strasse, aber durch die weiche Gummimischung, laufen sich dann am Hinterrad die Stollen relativ schnell ab.


----------



## dummaberschlau (28. Dezember 2013)

Äh, weils mir wirklich wichtig ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-black-sin.673850/


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

sind euch Probleme mit den 29" Black Sin Rahmen (Modelljahr 2014) bekannt?
Im Bezug auf Risse im Rahmen oder gar gebrochen?


----------



## roggler (11. Januar 2014)

So jetzt ist es da. Schaun wir mal!!


----------



## Hiero (19. Januar 2014)

Mir ist ein Problem beim 2014er Black Sin bzgl. Riss im Rahmen bekannt. Linke obere Sitzstrebe! Gestern entdeckt. Morgen geht's mal an die Reklamation


----------



## Hiero (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## xXx89dd (19. Januar 2014)

Könnte aber auch einfach nur die Farbe/Lack sein.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (19. Januar 2014)

Das denke ich nicht, der Riss ist deutlich zu fühlen. Muss trotzdem überprüft werden! Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, ohne den Lack zu entfernen?


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Januar 2014)

Hiero schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht, der Riss ist deutlich zu fühlen. Muss trotzdem überprüft werden! Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, ohne den Lack zu entfernen?



Wie das aussieht ist das lediglich ein Riss im Lack. Aber schick das Bike ein oder bring es zu einem Servicepartner oder Stützpunkt und wir tauschen den Rahmen zur Sicherheit aus. Oder komm in den Radon Center, dann können wir das sofort machen.


----------



## Hiero (20. Januar 2014)

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort, noch bevor ich telefonisch jemanden bei euch antreffen konnte
Werde euch morgen mal in Bonn besuchen.. hoffentlich ist es nur der Lack!


----------



## Alberich (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo Sportsfreunde, heute war ein guter Tag! Der ausgeschlachtete 2013er Black Sin 10. Rahmen steht in der Garage, die Anbauteile sind am neuen Simplon Razorblade montiert und die 1. Ausfahrt habe ich hinter mich gebracht. Ich habe garnicht gewusst, dass die xx1 so funktionieren kann, aber nach den Erlebnissen mit der "Zugführung" am (noch schlimmer im) Black Sin kann ich mich nun mit der xx1 von Sram anfreunden  Ab heute muss ich mich nicht mehr ärgern, dass mich ein Impuls zum Kauf bei einem Internethändler getrieben hat, das Rad war billig (vor allem der Rahmen!), am Ende habe ich es teuer bezahlt! Bin froh, dass der Gewährleistungsanspruch flöten gegangen ist und ich nie wieder diese Nummer in Bonn anrufen muss  Schaut besser nie in den Rahmen, zumindest in den eines 2013er Black Sin, so etwas habt ihr bestimmt noch nicht gesehen, wie da die Schaltung funktionieren soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Da diese bei mir, auch nach "Nachbesserung" vom H&S BD nie so richtig funktioniert hat, habe ich nun die Gewissheit warum dem so war! Na ja, kann ja ein Montags-Rad(on) gewesen sein.


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Januar 2014)

Alberich schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde, heute war ein guter Tag! Der ausgeschlachtete 2013er Black Sin 10. Rahmen steht in der Garage, die Anbauteile sind am neuen Simplon Razorblade montiert und die 1. Ausfahrt habe ich hinter mich gebracht. Ich habe garnicht gewusst, dass die xx1 so funktionieren kann, aber nach den Erlebnissen mit der "Zugführung" am (noch schlimmer im) Black Sin kann ich mich nun mit der xx1 von Sram anfreunden  Ab heute muss ich mich nicht mehr ärgern, dass mich ein Impuls zum Kauf bei einem Internethändler getrieben hat, das Rad war billig (vor allem der Rahmen!), am Ende habe ich es teuer bezahlt! Bin froh, dass der Gewährleistungsanspruch flöten gegangen ist und ich nie wieder diese Nummer in Bonn anrufen muss  Schaut besser nie in den Rahmen, zumindest in den eines 2013er Black Sin, so etwas habt ihr bestimmt noch nicht gesehen, wie da die Schaltung funktionieren soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Da diese bei mir, auch nach "Nachbesserung" vom H&S BD nie so richtig funktioniert hat, habe ich nun die Gewissheit warum dem so war! Na ja, kann ja ein Montags-Rad(on) gewesen sein.



Die Nummer des Internetanbieters ist nicht in Bonn, Nordrhein-Westfalen, sondern in Grafschaft, Rheinland Pfalz. Vielleicht hätte die Wahl der richtigen Nummer die "Probleme", wenn sie denn aufgetaucht sind, lösen können. Dafür gibt es Gewährleistung- und Garantieansprüche. Desweiteren stehen unsere Servicepartner bereit, um mit  Rat und Tat zu helfen. Diese machen das nebenbei auch nicht ehrenamtlich, sondern mit einem internen Verrechnungssatz, den wir erstatten - deshalb helfen sie immer gerne.Und so kompetent, um bei einer Testfahrt festzustellen, ob ein Zug schleift oder nicht sind die auch. In Bonn im Megastore ist der hier geschilderte Sachverhalt nicht bekannt. Wie soll hier jemand helfen?


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Januar 2014)

Alberich schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde, heute war ein guter Tag! Der ausgeschlachtete 2013er Black Sin 10. Rahmen steht in der Garage, die Anbauteile sind am neuen Simplon Razorblade montiert und die 1. Ausfahrt habe ich hinter mich gebracht. Ich habe garnicht gewusst, dass die xx1 so funktionieren kann, aber nach den Erlebnissen mit der "Zugführung" am (noch schlimmer im) Black Sin kann ich mich nun mit der xx1 von Sram anfreunden  Ab heute muss ich mich nicht mehr ärgern, dass mich ein Impuls zum Kauf bei einem Internethändler getrieben hat, das Rad war billig (vor allem der Rahmen!), am Ende habe ich es teuer bezahlt! Bin froh, dass der Gewährleistungsanspruch flöten gegangen ist und ich nie wieder diese Nummer in Bonn anrufen muss  Schaut besser nie in den Rahmen, zumindest in den eines 2013er Black Sin, so etwas habt ihr bestimmt noch nicht gesehen, wie da die Schaltung funktionieren soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Da diese bei mir, auch nach "Nachbesserung" vom H&S BD nie so richtig funktioniert hat, habe ich nun die Gewissheit warum dem so war! Na ja, kann ja ein Montags-Rad(on) gewesen sein.



Die Nummer des Internetanbieters ist nicht in Bonn, Nordrhein-Westfalen, sondern in Grafschaft, Rheinland Pfalz. Vielleicht hätte die Wahl der richtigen Nummer die "Probleme", wenn sie denn aufgetaucht sind, lösen können. Dafür gibt es Gewährleistung- und Garantieansprüche. Desweiteren stehen unsere Servicepartner bereit, um mit  Rat und Tat zu helfen. Diese machen das nebenbei auch nicht ehrenamtlich, sondern mit einem internen Verrechnungssatz, den wir erstatten - deshalb helfen sie immer gerne.Und so kompetent, um bei einer Testfahrt festzustellen, ob ein Zug schleift oder nicht sind die auch. In Bonn im Megastore ist der hier geschilderte Sachverhalt nicht bekannt. Wie soll hier jemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberich (26. Januar 2014)

Sorry, habe ich wohl verwechselt, dann habe ich eben in Grafschaft niemand erreicht und nicht in Bonn. Die Los-Nummern meiner EMailanfragen spare ich mir aufzuführen, diese wurden auch nicht beantwortet. Erst nach einem Schreiben meines Rechtsanwalt wurde mein Rad nach langen Wochen abgeholt. Dann rief wieder nach Wochen der erstaunte Servicepartner an, dass mein Rad wieder da sei, was gemacht wurde, konnte der mir auch nicht sagen. Da sich das ganze über MONATE hinzog und mich genau ein Anruf aus Grafschaft (oder sonst wo) erreichte, nahm ich das Rad und habe es für mich geregelt - ich verzichte aufgrund dieser Erfahrung auf die Gewähleistung! Ich will ja mit einem Rad fahren und nicht ewig auf dieses verzichten oder am Telefon hängen und Emails schreiben die nicht beantwortet werden. Der Servicepartner vor Ort konnte und wollte nicht helfen, da er befürchtete "an dem neuen Rad etwas kaputt zu machen und dann vom H&S BD in Regress genommen zu werden". Ich bin froh, dass ich mit meinem Kauf beim H&S BD die Weiterentwicklung der Räder fördern konnte, damit die Kunden auf ausgereiftes Material vertrauen dürfen und nichts mehr nachgebessert werden muss. Ich aber habe mich für einen überteuerten Rahmen der Konkurrenz entschieden und das Rad läuft jetzt wie ein Lottchen. Aber so ist das im Leben - Versuch macht klug - deshalb nie wieder...


----------



## ChrisStahl (26. Januar 2014)

Alberich schrieb:


> Sorry, habe ich wohl verwechselt, dann habe ich eben in Grafschaft niemand erreicht und nicht in Bonn. Die Los-Nummern meiner EMailanfragen spare ich mir aufzuführen, diese wurden auch nicht beantwortet. Erst nach einem Schreiben meines Rechtsanwalt wurde mein Rad nach langen Wochen abgeholt. Dann rief wieder nach Wochen der erstaunte Servicepartner an, dass mein Rad wieder da sei, was gemacht wurde, konnte der mir auch nicht sagen. Da sich das ganze über MONATE hinzog und mich genau ein Anruf aus Grafschaft (oder sonst wo) erreichte, nahm ich das Rad und habe es für mich geregelt - ich verzichte aufgrund dieser Erfahrung auf die Gewähleistung! Ich will ja mit einem Rad fahren und nicht ewig auf dieses verzichten oder am Telefon hängen und Emails schreiben die nicht beantwortet werden. Der Servicepartner vor Ort konnte und wollte nicht helfen, da er befürchtete "an dem neuen Rad etwas kaputt zu machen und dann vom H&S BD in Regress genommen zu werden". Ich bin froh, dass ich mit meinem Kauf beim H&S BD die Weiterentwicklung der Räder fördern konnte, damit die Kunden auf ausgereiftes Material vertrauen dürfen und nichts mehr nachgebessert werden muss. Ich aber habe mich für einen überteuerten Rahmen der Konkurrenz entschieden und das Rad läuft jetzt wie ein Lottchen. Aber so ist das im Leben - Versuch macht klug - deshalb nie wieder...




Hört sich alles sehr wirr an, Bonn-Grafschaft-Servcepartner-Rechtsanwalt-Servicepartner-Grafschaft-Verzicht auf Gewährleistung…..
Das hätte man mit einer gezielten Email oder einem Telefonat mit einem Ansprechpartner (die haben nebenbei Namen bei uns) schnell zur Zufriedenheit lösen können. Gerade Aussagen wie:
"Der Servicepartner vor Ort konnte und wollte nicht helfen, da er befürchtete "an dem neuen Rad etwas kaputt zu machen und dann vom H&S BD in Regress genommen zu werden"…sind schon sehr Haare sträubend. Das ist bestimmt nicht der Sinn unseres aufwendigen Servicesystems. Warum sollte auch ein Servicepartner, der seine Leistung mit uns abrechnet nicht an einem Radon arbeiten?Da sie ja anscheinend jetzt zufrieden sind und auf unsere Leistung in Zukunft verzichten wollen, können wir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Alberich (27. Januar 2014)

Genau, war alles recht wirr und haarsträubend was mir so widerfahren ist. Mir reicht es festzustellen, dass ich es nicht benötige von einem H&S Söldner als wirr bezeichnet zu werden! Ich habe für die Erfahrungen mit Ihrem Arbeitgeber Lehrgeld bezahlt und Sie bekommen für Ihre Schönrednerei Kohle, oder machen Sie ihre Tätigkeit als Internetaufsicht für H&S ehrenamtlich! Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum jede kritische Erfahrung mit der H&S Bikewelt auch an den Wochenenden  wie gewohnt herrschaftlich vom kompetenten H&S Team abgeschmettert und der Kunde als Depp dargestellt wird. Soll sich der Leser seine eigene Meinung über das Geschriebene machen, die Ansichten sind je nach Sichweise subjektiv - ich habe ein Fahrrad mit einem Mangel an den zugebilligten Eigenschaften (die Schaltung sollte an ein Fahrrad funktionieren) erworben und Sie werden dafür bezahlt den Sachverhalt im Sinne Ihres Arbeitgebers darzustellen.


----------



## xylnx (27. Januar 2014)

meine güte, bleibt doch mal ruhig... er hat nicht DICH als wirr bezeichnet, sondern die geschilderte Situation als wirr beschrieben... lesen und verstehen... im Gegensatz zu dir bleibt er wenigstens ruhig.... du schmeißt hier doch mit Titulierungen um dich...

sich hier extra für deine Missgunst anzumelden und dich ständig zu wiederholen bringt es voll... vielleicht bist du ja von der Konkurrenz 

btw fahre kein Radon und habe auch keine Absicht dazu, aber so etwas zu lesen ist schon sehr abstrus...


----------



## filiale (27. Januar 2014)

@Albricht, der user "ChrisStahl" ist kein "Angestellter" der vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt wird sondern einer der Geschäftsführer. Desweiteren hat er Dich nicht pers. beleidigt, im Gegensatz zu dem was Du tust. Auch wenn man den Frust verstehen kann, die Kommunikationsebene sollte schon fair bleiben.


----------



## ChrisStahl (31. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Rahmen Black Sin, mal einen Blick in die neue Bike werfen.


----------



## katzebulli (1. Februar 2014)




----------



## Hiero (2. Februar 2014)

So, meins ist wieder da. Dienstag Abend den 21.1.14 nach Bonn gebracht. Schnelldiagnose Riss, kein Problem, Rahmen wird getauscht. Mittwoch den 29.1.14 kommt mittags der Anruf, Rad mit neuem Rahmen wieder da. Fazit: Kein Problem. Top Service und schnell!


----------



## filiale (2. Februar 2014)

Sehr Geil


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Februar 2014)

Hiero schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Problem beim 2014er Black Sin bzgl. Riss im Rahmen bekannt. Linke obere Sitzstrebe! Gestern entdeckt. Morgen geht's mal an die Reklamation


Genau dieses Problem meine ich.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie das mit meinem BlackSin weiter geht. Der neue Rahmen ist aus der gleichen Charge, die Rahmennummern sind bis auf die Endziffer identisch.
Bin bis jetzt aber noch nicht damit gefahren, bei dem Dreckwetter fahre ich lieber mein 26" noch ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (3. Februar 2014)

Welches Problem genau? Gab es bei Dir das selbe?
Wie sieht die Produktion der Carbonrahmen aus? Sind alle 100% identisch?
20" ist es!


----------



## Barracuda_de (3. Februar 2014)

genau so ist es 20" Bike in grün und genau die selbe stelle. schöne scheisse


----------



## speedrage (27. Februar 2014)

Kann man eigentlich einen 29" Black Sin Rahmen auch einzeln bekommen???


----------



## zett78 (27. Februar 2014)

speedrage schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich einen 29" Black Sin Rahmen auch einzeln bekommen???



ich denke nicht



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Black Sin sind wir leider so gut wie ausverkauft - wie jedes Jahr - trotz angepasster Stückzahlen.
> ZR Team 26"und 29" haben wir auch viel zu wenig.




ich kann mich aber auch nicht daran erinnern, dass Rahmensets verkauft wurden.


----------



## hubschraubaer (28. Februar 2014)

Mit einem Radonservicepartner in Herford hab ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Der war nur am jammern, daß ihm Radon nichts
von seinen Leistungen erstatten würde und er quasi umsonst arbeiten müsse.
Ich hab dann eingewilligt alles selbst zu bezahlen. 80 € waren das dann.
Die waren aber verschenkt, da er den Fehler nicht gefunden bzw. beseitigt hat. Das konnte ich aber erst bei meiner nächsten Tour feststellen.
Bei Radon in Bonn wurde mir dann allerdings kompetent geholfen. Fehler gefunden und beseitigt.
Nach 10 Monaten und 1700km waren die Lagerbuchsen durch. Da Verschleißteile keine Garantie!
Fazit: einmal 80€ Lehrgeld und nicht mehr zum Radonservicepartner.....


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Februar 2014)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Mit einem Radonservicepartner in Herford hab ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Der war nur am jammern, daß ihm Radon nichts
> von seinen Leistungen erstatten würde und er quasi umsonst arbeiten müsse.
> Ich hab dann eingewilligt alles selbst zu bezahlen. 80 € waren das dann.
> Die waren aber verschenkt, da er den Fehler nicht gefunden bzw. beseitigt hat. Das konnte ich aber erst bei meiner nächsten Tour feststellen.
> ...


Na Super das ist nicht der Sinn der Servicepartner


----------



## Schwitte (28. Februar 2014)

*Radon Black Sin 8.0 als Tagesartikel (28.02.) bei H&S für 1.599.- im Angebot!!!*
Nicht schlecht! Mehr Bike fürs Geld gibt's wohl nirgends.


----------



## help (28. Februar 2014)

Schwitte schrieb:


> *Radon Black Sin 8.0 als Tagesartikel (28.02.) bei H&S für 1.599.- im Angebot!!!*
> Nicht schlecht! Mehr Bike fürs Geld gibt's wohl nirgends.


Ja kacke, und ich hab schon ein Bike^^
18" & 20" sind schon auf blau, da schlagen wohl einige zu. Wär schon ein geiler Hobel, mit der Farbe sticht man auch ein wenig heraus.


----------



## peterpwn (12. März 2014)

wie macht das eigentlich die >1,95m Fraktion ? Bin ja schon n bisschen am überlegen wegen des Angebots am 15.03. aber es gibt das black sin ja nur in 18 und 20"  ...reicht das ? hab jetzt nichts gegooglet oder "geSuFut"  Ihr könnt mir sicher ne kurze antwort geben. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (13. März 2014)

Naja die 20" vom Radon sind ja eigentlich etwas mehr ~20,5". Außerdem ist das OR relativ lang, vergleicht man das mit anderen Bikes dann ist das 20" eher ein 21" Bike. Denke es müsste ganz gut passen, aber @ChrisStahl bzw. @BODOPROBST können mehr darüber sagen.


----------



## dackmo (30. März 2014)

Alberich schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde, heute war ein guter Tag! Der ausgeschlachtete 2013er Black Sin 10. Rahmen steht in der Garage, die Anbauteile sind am neuen Simplon Razorblade montiert und die 1. Ausfahrt habe ich hinter mich gebracht. Ich habe garnicht gewusst, dass die xx1 so funktionieren kann, aber nach den Erlebnissen mit der "Zugführung" am (noch schlimmer im) Black Sin kann ich mich nun mit der xx1 von Sram anfreunden  Ab heute muss ich mich nicht mehr ärgern, dass mich ein Impuls zum Kauf bei einem Internethändler getrieben hat, das Rad war billig (vor allem der Rahmen!), am Ende habe ich es teuer bezahlt! Bin froh, dass der Gewährleistungsanspruch flöten gegangen ist und ich nie wieder diese Nummer in Bonn anrufen muss  Schaut besser nie in den Rahmen, zumindest in den eines 2013er Black Sin, so etwas habt ihr bestimmt noch nicht gesehen, wie da die Schaltung funktionieren soll ist mir ein Rätsel. Da diese bei mir, auch nach "Nachbesserung" vom H&S BD nie so richtig funktioniert hat, habe ich nun die Gewissheit warum dem so war! Na ja, kann ja ein Montags-Rad(on) gewesen sein.



Hallo Alberich,
habe auch ein Black Sin mit der XX1 aus 2013 und würde gerne mal wissen, an welcher Stelle du genau meinst, damit ich mir das auch mal genauer ansehen kann. Bin bisher ganz zufrieden mit dem Bike und der Schaltung....


----------



## ChrisStahl (2. April 2014)




----------



## LautSprecher (10. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen,

Hat mal jemand den 29" Rahmen (egal welche Grösse) einzeln gewogen? 

Bzw. kannst du Chris, das Gewicht des Rahmens mit einem Bild an der Waage verifizieren?

Gruss Robin


----------



## cycle-lisa (14. Mai 2014)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Hat mal jemand den 29" Rahmen (egal welche Grösse) einzeln gewogen?
> 
> ...



dir rahmen sind sehr leicht und trotzdem sehr haltbar, habe es nicht einzeln gewogen, komme aber an die 8,2 kg mit pedale und fahrfähigen reifen und allem - da kann der rahmen schon 1.100 gramm net übersteigen.. in 16"

meiste Geschwichtsschwankungen der angaben von homepages zur wirlichkeit kommen bei den angaben von den reifen herstellern, da können ruhig mal 200-300gramm Toleranz sein.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Juni 2014)

Gegenhalter  - 1.0

Vorab: Ich bin mit dem BlackSin 9.0 sehr zufrieden. 
Dennoch ging mir Zugverlegung vom Umwerfer dermassen auf den Sack dass ich handeln musste. 

Nun ja, die Version 1.0 ist noch etwas gebastelt (Bild 1), aber stabil und funktioniert wesentlich besser wie die etwas unglücklich Umlenkung am Tretlager.  Bei der Aktion habe ich auch gleich die Drigger gegen Gripshift getauscht. Das ist aber eher eine Geschmacksache. 

-----
Infos zum Umbau: 
- klebbarer Kabelhalter
- Hohlschraube von RR Schaltung
- zur besseren Fixierung  4 x Kabelbinder 4,2mm Breite (Danke Jörg)

Plan für die 2.0: 
- Zuggegenhalter mit Zugschelle aus Metall ähnlich wie die vom Umwerfer


-----

Bei dem Umbau viel mir auf, dass der Rahmen am Sitzrohr an in Höhe der Umwerferschelle eine kleine Riss hat (Bild 2). 
Genau werde ich das wohl erst sehen wenn ich die Schelle abmache, damit will ich aber warten bis ich mit dem Hersteller telefoniert habe. 

Sollte der Rahmen wirklich defekt sein und es zum Umbau kommen, dann aber keine 2 x 10 sondern 1 x 11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamSemilia2012 (17. Juni 2014)

Was wird denn eigtl bleim Black Sin 2015 verändert?


----------



## edi6800 (17. Juni 2014)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Was wird denn eigtl bleim Black Sin 2015 verändert?


Hab ich - wie auch andere - in den letzten Tagen ebenfalls einige Male in diversen Threads gefragt - u. a. auch zum Gesamtsegment Hardtails...
Bislang Schweigen im Walde...
Vielleicht ist da ja Revolutionäres im Busch


----------



## Barracuda_de (17. Juni 2014)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Was wird denn eigtl bleim Black Sin 2015 verändert?


Mir würden Spontan drei Verbesserungen einfallen.

- Zugführung für Umwerfer, wie auch Schaltwerk. Beide nicht wirklich gut gelöst im Tretlagerbereich. siehe auch Posting weiter oben.
- Rahmen Vorbereitung für Di2
- Bremshalterung auf Kettenstrebe, sieht einfach schöner aus.

Geometrie finde ich persönlich super, würde ich nichts ändern.

Mehr Mut zu Farbe fände ich auch noch gut, auch wenn es BlackSin heißt!
Vielleicht mehr Flex im Hinterbau, da geht bestimmt noch etwas


----------



## Resident (26. Juni 2014)

@Markus (MW) 

Hast du mit deinem Rahmen schon etwas gehört? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da mein nächstes MTB auch ein Black Sin sein soll. Ich habe schon von jemandem gehört, dass die Serie sehr anfällig für Material Schäden sein soll und bin in meiner Entscheidung etwas verunsichert.


----------



## ck-master (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen welchen spacer ich benötige um den konischen fsa spacer durch einen 
flacheren zu ersetzen???

Gruss chris


----------



## dackmo (27. Juni 2014)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Hat mal jemand den 29" Rahmen (egal welche Grösse) einzeln gewogen?
> 
> ...



Habe eben einen Rahmen durch Crash Replacement bekommen. In 20'' wiegt er 1176gr.


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Juni 2014)

Resident schrieb:


> @Markus (MW)
> Hast du mit deinem Rahmen schon etwas gehört? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da mein nächstes MTB auch ein Black Sin sein soll.



Der neue Rahmen ist schon auf dem Weg. Service und Kontakt war sehr nett und auch völlig unkompliziert. 



Resident schrieb:


> @Markus (MW)
> Ich habe schon von jemandem gehört, dass die Serie sehr anfällig für Material Schäden sein soll und bin in meiner Entscheidung etwas verunsichert.



Finde ich nicht, bisher hat mich der Rahmen von Stabilität und Händling bei artgerechter Haltung zu 100% überzeugt. 
Was andere schreiben ist mir da egal, ich mache viel lieber meine eigenen "Er*fahr*ungen". 

Leider wir sich in öffentlich Foren (anonym) meist sehr unpassend und übertrieben geäußert. Egal um was es da geht, Hauptsache man haut auf den Putz. Das hat dann meist nichts mit der Realität zu tun. Überprüfen kann ja meist eh keiner. Soviel mal dazu.


----------



## dackmo (27. Juni 2014)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Hatte jetzt den 2013er. Fand den super! 
Durch Unfall leider geschrottet. Jetzt wird der 2014er getestet. Was hat sich da denn zum 2013er alles geändert außer die Zugführung und etwas mehr Glanzlack? Geometrie oder sowas?


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juni 2014)

Schöner Clip - das Black Sin in Meisterhand.


----------



## Resident (27. Juni 2014)

OK, danke für die Rückmeldung. Werde sowieso noch die 2-3 Monate bis zum sale bzw. Modellwechsel waren und mich dann entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (4. Juli 2014)

Blow out,


 schaut mal….http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-black+sin


----------



## Resident (4. Juli 2014)

Schnapp!
Ein 9.0er als 18" ist schon weg.


----------



## Nascor (4. Juli 2014)

gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Black Sin 20er Modell praktisch zum ZR Race 22er ist? Laut Geometrie stimmen die "Reach" Werte überein, nur die Sattelrohrllänge, was unerheblich ist, unterscheidet sich. Sind natürlich 300€ aufpreis zum ZR, aber eine Überlegung wert, oder nicht?


----------



## Dede21 (7. Juli 2014)

Nascor schrieb:


> gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Black Sin 20er Modell praktisch zum ZR Race 22er ist? Laut Geometrie stimmen die "Reach" Werte überein, nur die Sattelrohrllänge, was unerheblich ist, unterscheidet sich. Sind natürlich 300€ aufpreis zum ZR, aber eine Überlegung wert, oder nicht?


sieht wirklich so aus. ich saß schon auf dem 22" zr race und dem 20" black sin aber dabei ist es mir nicht aufgefallen 
fährt hier jemand das black sin mit einer schrittlänge >90cm?


----------



## david-xb (7. Juli 2014)

Noch ein Black Sin 9.0 bestellt 16", aber ich sehe grade dass das ZR Race 29 10.0 die gleiche Ausstattung wie das Black Sin 9.0 hat. Trotzdem hat das ZR, X0 Bremsen und das Black Sin elixir 9, sollte es nicht das Gegenteil sein. Ich meine carbon Rahmen= besser Ausstattung??


----------



## roggler (8. Juli 2014)

Mit dem Black Sin 9.0 den 2.Platz im 2er Team beim 24h Rennen in Chemnitz.


----------



## Resident (9. Juli 2014)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Wie groß ist dein Rahmen? Da passt doch keine 2. Flasche hinein! Oder? Hoffe, dass mein Bike morgen endlich kommt.


----------



## david-xb (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Resident, wann hast du das bestellt?? Ich hab am Donnerstag Abend das Fahrrad bestellt und die Leute von Radon haben das noch nicht zugeschickt...


----------



## Resident (9. Juli 2014)

Freitag morgen gegen 9 Uhr. Es hat seit gestern (Dienstag) morgen eine Versand Nummer. Seither keine Veränderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david-xb (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe diese Nummer seit Freitag 16 Uhr und bist jetzt nicht..., auf der Mail steht :"If you have ordered a complete bicycle, the parcel will be sent within the next 2 - 3 working days after receiving this e-mail.*Your bicycle is currently in the final assembly*. The mentioned track and trace-number will be activated as soon as the bicycle is picked up by DHL!" . Aber in der Seite von Bike-Discount steht:
*"Lieferzeit bei Kompletträdern:*
Von der Bestellung eines vorrätigen Rades bis zur Auslieferung vergehen in der Regel ca. 3 - 5 Tage. Sollte das bestellte Rad nicht vorrätig sein, verlängert sich die Lieferzeit analog zur Anlieferung bei uns. Infos bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit erhalten Sie unter 02225-8888-222 oder [email protected] . Die Anlieferung zu einem von Ihnen bestimmten Termin ist aus logistischen Gründen leider nicht möglich"


----------



## duc-748S (9. Juli 2014)

Die Nummer bedeutet noch nicht, dass es schon verschickt wurde, sondern dass es nun in der Endmontage ist.
Also keine Panik, ist doof gemacht, aber wird schon noch kommen 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## david-xb (9. Juli 2014)

Ja aber das hat kein Sinn. Bis jetzt alles was ich bestellt habe und es war auf Lager, es brauchte nur 2 bis 3 Arbeitstage . Ich verstehe als "auf Lager" dass das Fahrrad schon montiert ist und in ein Karton vorbeireitet. Ich habe auch das gefunden in der Seite von Radon:
*Wie lange dauert die Lieferung?*
Von der Bestellung eines vorrätigen Rades bis zur Auslieferung vergehen in der Regel ca. eine Woche. Wir bitten um Verständnis, wenn sich diese *Lieferzeit während der Hauptsaison auf 2-3 Wochen verlängert*. Sollte das bestellte Rad nicht vorrätig sein, verlängert sich die Lieferzeit analog zur Anlieferung hier. Infos bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit erhalten Sie unter 02225-8888-222 oder [email protected] . Die Anlieferung zu einem von Ihnen bestimmten Termin ist aus logistischen Gründen leider nicht möglich.

Wass für eine Mischung?? zu Erst 3-5 Tage, danach 3-8 tage und jetzt bis zum 3 Wochen


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch alles logisch...es dauert eben weil hundert andere auch etwas bestellt haben. Das ist eben kein Amazon Versandhandel.


----------



## david-xb (9. Juli 2014)

Für mich hat überhaupt keine Logik, ich habe Canyon "in Stock" bestellt und in einer Woche hatte ich mein Fahrrad zu Hause und das war als ich in Spanien wohnte, Ausland Lieferung.


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (9. Juli 2014)

Du hast aber diesmal nicht bei CANYON bestellt sondern bei RADON (Bike-Discount)!
Also musst Du Dich an deren Spielregeln halten, so einfach ist das.
Die Info-Mail ist ja schliesslich nicht aus Jux und Dollerei versendet worden.
BTW: Amazon soll sogar Next Day ausliefern... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (9. Juli 2014)

Ich nehme an bei den ganzen Sonderangeboten sind sie grad etwas überlastet...  Ich hab letzten Mittwoch bestellt und noch keine Versand Nummer bekommen. Heißt halt ein bissel Geduld haben...  Dafür ist der Preis unschlagbar, da halte ich es gerne etwas länger aus...


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2014)

überall sparen und dann noch einen luxusversand wollen, gibts nicht...die jungs sind sehr wahrscheinlich mal wieder weit hinten dran mit der radmontage. gab es schon mal dieses jahr.daher wurden temporär die radangebote eingestellt um erstmal die vorhandenen bestellungen abzuarbeiten. jetzt ist ausverkauf wegen der kommenden 2015 modelle, da hängt radon wieder hinterher, alles völlig normal.


----------



## david-xb (9. Juli 2014)

Mein Problem ist dass ich mein anderes Fahrrad verkauft habe und ich habe das Black Sin bestellt nur weil sofort lieferbar war, jetzt habe ich kein Fahrrad und ich habe keiner Ahnung wann bekomme das neue. In der Seite von Bike- Discount sagt 3-5  Tage, kann man verstehen dass 3-5 Arbeitstage sind aber nicht mehr. Wenn ich am Samstag noch nicht das Fahrrad bekommen habe dann storniere ich diese Bestellung.


----------



## filiale (9. Juli 2014)

wenn du stornierst haste aber immer noch kein fahrrad.tust dir damit keinen gefallen.


----------



## Resident (9. Juli 2014)

Also immer mit der Ruhe. Wenn das Rad als versendet steht, wurde der Auftrag mit Sicherheit schon abgerufen und zur Bearbeitung gebracht. Sonst macht das keinen Sinn. Mein rad ist jetzt seit ca.19Uhr bei DHL in Neuwied gelistet. Dann kommt es auf jeden Fall in den nächsten 2 Tagen.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (9. Juli 2014)

david-xb schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist dass ich mein anderes Fahrrad verkauft habe und ich habe das Black Sin bestellt nur weil sofort lieferbar war, jetzt habe ich kein Fahrrad und ich habe keiner Ahnung wann bekomme das neue. In der Seite von Bike- Discount sagt 3-5  Tage, kann man verstehen dass 3-5 Arbeitstage sind aber nicht mehr. Wenn ich am Samstag noch nicht das Fahrrad bekommen habe dann storniere ich diese Bestellung.



Dann kanns halt sein, dass es am Montag verschickt werden würde... Ich kann verstehen, dass man so wenig wie möglich auf sein Rad verzichten will, aber mal ehrlich: wenn das jetzt 5 Tage länger dauert als geplant, ist das doch egal. Gibt für den (reduzierten) Preis keine Alternative zu dem Rad, das würde ich wg ein paar Tagen nicht canceln. Es ist halt mitten in der Saison und Du hättest Dein Rad ja auch noch ein paar Tage behalten können.


----------



## roggler (9. Juli 2014)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!!
@Resident der Rahmen ist 16Zoll da passte kein zweiter Flaschenhalter ran. Die schrauben sind auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Resident (9. Juli 2014)

Ok. dachte ich mir schon. Hoffe beim 18" reichen die 5,5cm mehr für die 2. Flasche.


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Juli 2014)

In den 18" passen zwei Flaschen rein. Problemlos. 


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## david-xb (9. Juli 2014)

Das ist aber unglaublich, Resident hat gestern Versand Nummer bekommen und heute das Fahrrad schon abgeholt bei DHL und ich warte noch seit Freitag mit meiner Versand Nummer...noch schlimmer meine Bestellung sofort lieferbar 3-5 Tage, Bestellung von resident lieferzeit 10-14 Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resident (9. Juli 2014)

Meine Lieferzeit war auch 3-5 tage. Außerdem ist das Rad unterwegs und noch nicht angekommen. Gute Nacht


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Juli 2014)

Sorry, aber dieses Lieferzeit-Rumgejammer geht mir echt auf die Nerven. 
Wer beim Discounter kauft, steht halt ab und an mal an der Kasse in der Schlange. 


MW | Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dede21 (10. Juli 2014)

BTT:
Fährt hier jemand mit einer Schrittlänge >92cm ein Black Sin in 20"?
Es fällt ja verhältnismäßig relativ groß aus. Nur wie verhält es sich mit der Sattelstütze und der Mindesteinstecktiefe (steht die irgendwo bereits?)?
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## Resident (11. Juli 2014)

Super geil, ich liebe das bike jetzt schon. Was für ein Unterschied zu meinem 26" Cube Hpc Elite.


----------



## ABBiker (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mich interessiert das Black Sin 8.0. Ich bin ca. 184 cm mit Schrittlänge ~87 cm. Hat jemand ähnliche Maße und hat das Black Sin 29" in 18" Rahmengröße? Die Radon Empfehlung wäre 20". Das scheint mir schon sehr gestreckt. Irgendwas in der Mitte wäre mir am liebsten.

Danke!


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2014)

Du liegst an der Grenze zwischen 18 und 20. Das BS ist ein reinrassiger racer, entsprechend gestreckt sitzt man (langes Oberrohr). Du mußt aber auch bedenken daß die Sattelstütze bei 87 SL entsprechend weit ausgezogen werden muß wenn Du ein 18" hast. Das könnte knapp werden. Und die Sattelüberhöhung wäre bei 18" dadurch auch recht groß. Man muß sich eben bewußt sein daß es ein 100% racer ist.


----------



## dackmo (13. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mit 89er Beinlänge und 182 Größe nen 20er und es passt super.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## larres (14. Juli 2014)

roggler schrieb:


> der Rahmen ist 16Zoll da passte kein zweiter Flaschenhalter ran. Die schrauben sind auch nicht vorhanden.



Das ist echt das größte Manko an dem Rahmen, dass da kein 2ter Flaschenhalter installiert ist.
Im 16,5er ZR Race ist nämlich einer vorhanden und Canyon schafft das beim CF SL(X) in S ebenfalls...


----------



## BigAirBob (21. Juli 2014)

Gibts in eurem Forum auch Mädels, die das Bike fahren? Meine Freundin ist 169 cm, SL 79. passt das mit 16"? Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueh (23. Juli 2014)

BigAirBob schrieb:


> Gibts in eurem Forum auch Mädels, die das Bike fahren? Meine Freundin ist 169 cm, SL 79. passt das mit 16"? Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung.


----------



## Pueh (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo BigAirBob,hab ein neues Black Sin 9,0 in 16 " zu verkaufen!! Bei Interesse melden!


----------



## ChrisStahl (24. Juli 2014)

Da habt ihr es  - ab 8.9 Kg - leichter, steifer, neue Zugführung. Das ultimative CC Racehardtail zum Hammerpreis.


----------



## edi6800 (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön! Was wurde denn an der Zugführung geändert und könnte man das auch noch an den 2014ern nachträglich ändern? Und werden alle Black-Sin-Modelle das gleiche Rahmendesign bzw. diese Farbkombi besitzen?


----------



## blacksin69 (24. Juli 2014)

Die Zugführung wurde doch von 2013 auf 2014 schon mal überarbeitet, was war denn dann in 2014 nicht in Ordnung?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (24. Juli 2014)

Nicht meine "Klasse" von Rad, aber geiles Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

Was mich stutziger macht ist, daß jedes Jahr die Zugführung geändert wird. So schwer kann eine gute Zugführung doch gar nicht sein, andere bekommen das doch schon seit Jahren hin...


----------



## edi6800 (24. Juli 2014)

Ich meine, in der bike wurde beim 8.0 als winziges Manko erwähnt, dass die Schaltung etwas schwergängig wäre - aufgrund der Zugführung?! Muss nochmal nachschauen...


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2014)

Der eine oder andere hatte vereinzelt hier im Forum auch so seine Schaltprobleme beim BS. Das lag an den nicht gekreuzten Zügen. Nachdem diese vom Kunden gekreuzt wurden lies es sich butterweich schalten (es gibt ein Patent auf die Kreuzung, daher kann es Radon so nicht ausliefern).


----------



## P-Spy (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön das 2015er Modell 
Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Angaben und die Ausstattungsvarianten.


----------



## duc-748S (24. Juli 2014)

Sehr gelungen im Design wie ich finde.
Bin mal gespannt wie die USD-Gabel bewertet werden wird.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## enno112 (25. Juli 2014)

Optisch wohl eins der schönsten Radon Bike's, Rahmen und Farbgestaltung top.


----------



## ChrisStahl (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## edi6800 (25. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 308050 Anhang anzeigen 308051 Anhang anzeigen 308052


Auch sehr schön!

Aber gibt's möglicherweise auch noch Antworten für die "Groupies"?


----------



## Beaumont (27. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Da habt ihr es  - ab 8.9 Kg - leichter, steifer, neue Zugführung. Das ultimative CC Racehardtail zum Hammerpreis.


Hmmm.... und was ist der Hammerpreis und ab wann bestellbar?


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juli 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Hmmm.... und was ist der Hammerpreis und ab wann bestellbar?



das 10.0 SL XX1 3499,- 10.0 XTR 3799,- 11.0 "Lisa" 4299,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaumont (27. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info! Das abgebildete mit der RS1 ist dann das XX1? Weis man schon welche Gabel das XTR Modell haben wird?


----------



## xas (27. Juli 2014)

Also, das Black Sin mit der XX1 und RS1 gefällt mir richtig gut - das ist das erste Bike, das ich sehe, wo die RS1 optisch super passt. 

Ist das hier abgebildete Bike vom Preis das 10.0 SL (Hammerpreis) oder eher das 11.0?


----------



## blacksin69 (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo Chris Stahl, gibts vielleicht doch noch ne kurze Information zur Änderung der Zugverlegung gegenüber 2014 und warum diese vorgenommen wurde? Vielen Dank und eine gute Woche


----------



## edi6800 (28. Juli 2014)

blacksin69 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris Stahl, gibts vielleicht doch noch ne kurze Information zur Änderung der Zugverlegung gegenüber 2014 und warum diese vorgenommen wurde? Vielen Dank und eine gute Woche


Interessiert mich ebenso - wäre echt nett, wenn Du hier noch ne Info nachlegen könntest


----------



## edi6800 (28. Juli 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> das 10.0 SL XX1 3499,- 10.0 XTR 3799,- 11.0 "Lisa" 4299,-


Gibt's auch schon Ausstattungen und Preise für 9.0 und 8.0?


----------



## Beaumont (28. Juli 2014)

xas schrieb:


> Also, das Black Sin mit der XX1 und RS1 gefällt mir richtig gut - das ist das erste Bike, das ich sehe, wo die RS1 optisch super passt.



Sehe ich genau so!
Ich denke aber eher daß es das "Lisa" um 4299 sein wird, leider….
Auf alle Fälle ein Hammer Bike mit einer Hammer Optik! Mist aber auch, würde perfekt zu unserer Teamdress passen… ;-)


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juli 2014)

Das Lisa von der Lisa.


----------



## Beaumont (28. Juli 2014)

Einfach GEIL! Jetzt wirds zum sparen


----------



## xas (28. Juli 2014)

Auch auf diesen Bildern sehr schick . Das wohl beste XC Rennbike, das Radon je hatte. Das mit dem Preis habe ich mir gedacht, na ja, bei anderen Markenherstellern wäre diese Ausstattung preislich wohl in weit schwindelerregenderen Höhen... 

Wird die RS1 nur im Spitzenmodell verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksin69 (28. Juli 2014)

Na, wie schauts aus mit der Zugverlegung 2014 nach 2015, was wurde warum geändert, oder wollt ihr die Frage einfach nicht beantworten?


----------



## edi6800 (29. Juli 2014)

blacksin69 schrieb:


> Na, wie schauts aus mit der Zugverlegung 2014 nach 2015, was wurde warum geändert, oder wollt ihr die Frage einfach nicht beantworten?


Schließe mich an! Habe ohnehin den Eindruck, dass einige wahrlich wenig verfängliche Fragen - auch wenn z. T. mehrfach gestellt - einfach überlesen werden: s. o. bspw. zu den Farben der Black Sin-Varianten, oder zu den Preisen unterhalb der 10.0er oder halt zur Zugverlegung und nachträglichem Umbau derselben bei den 2014ern...
Wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn hier eine Antwort käme
LG


----------



## Joscha (29. Juli 2014)

die antwort auf die farben der black-sin-serie findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2015-farben-radon-bikes.716057/
(gibt also kein "schwarz schwarz" mehr)


----------



## edi6800 (30. Juli 2014)

Joscha schrieb:


> die antwort auf die farben der black-sin-serie findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2015-farben-radon-bikes.716057/
> (gibt also kein "schwarz schwarz" mehr)


Steh wohl ein wenig auf der Leitung... Heißt das für das Black Sin 8.0 schwarzer Rahmen mit "turbinegreen" Streifen? Oder turbinegrüner Rahmen mit schwarzen Streifen? Oder ganz schwarz ohne Streifen mit güner Turbine?


----------



## Christian71 (30. Juli 2014)

In unserer Bike Gruppe haben wir aktuell 2 Rahmenrisse am Black Sin 8.0 green, Modell 2013. Beide zwischen 2000-4000 km gefahren, keine Renneinsätze. Ein Riss an der Kettenstrebe und einer im Bereich der Sattelrohrklemme. Habt Ihr von weiteren Fällen gehört? Das ist sehr ärgerlich da der Austausch ca. 4-5 Wochen dauert.


----------



## Beaumont (30. Juli 2014)

@Christian71 
Durch Stürze?
Besonders harte Fahrweise?
Wie schwer sind die Kollegen?

Carbon is hald schon so ein Thema…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian71 (30. Juli 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> @Christian71
> Durch Stürze?
> Besonders harte Fahrweise?
> Wie schwer sind die Kollegen?
> ...


 Keine Stürtze oder Kontakt mit Felsen etc. 1 Fahrer ist eher leicht um die 70kg und der andere liegt schon bei 95 kg. Gefahren wird schon eher hart aber ich denke die Bikes sind nicht nur für waldautobahnen gedacht.


----------



## dackmo (30. Juli 2014)

Ist es denn ein Riss in der Carbonstruktur oder 'nur' im Lack?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christian71 (30. Juli 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Ist es denn ein Riss in der Carbonstruktur oder 'nur' im Lack?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


 Zumindest an einem in der Carbonstruktur, wurde vor ca. 4 Wochen direkt bei radon abgegeben. Bisher keine Rückmeldung. Vom anderen Rad habe ich bisher nur ein Foto. Könnte auch der Lack sein.


----------



## blacksin69 (30. Juli 2014)

blacksin69 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris Stahl, gibts vielleicht doch noch ne kurze Information zur Änderung der Zugverlegung gegenüber 2014 und warum diese vorgenommen wurde? Vielen Dank und eine gute Woche



Ein letzter Versuch, diese Frage würde mich nach wie vor brennend interessieren, vielen Dank und Grüsse!


----------



## dackmo (30. Juli 2014)

Christian71 schrieb:


> Zumindest an einem in der Carbonstruktur, wurde vor ca. 4 Wochen direkt bei radon abgegeben. Bisher keine Rückmeldung. Vom anderen Rad habe ich bisher nur ein Foto. Könnte auch der Lack sein.



Sieht auf den ersten Blick ja eher nach Lackrissen aus. Aber fahren wollen würde ich damit auch nicht mehr ohne Prüfung. Argerlich! Kommt aber auch häufiger vor, auch bei anderen Marken.


----------



## edi6800 (31. Juli 2014)

blacksin69 schrieb:


> Ein letzter Versuch, diese Frage würde mich nach wie vor brennend interessieren, vielen Dank und Grüsse!


@cris/@Bodo
Macht doch bitte nicht so auf Ignore! Möglicherweise gibt es ja gute Gründe, hierauf (noch) keine Antwort geben zu wollen, aber dann reagiert doch bitte zumindest. Blacksin69 und ich haben nun schon x-mal Fragen zur ominösen neuen Zugverlegung und einer "Nachrüstmöglichkeit" bei den 2014ern gestellt. Wenn ich richtig gehe, ist Foren doch inhärent, dass User Fragen stellen, die von anderen Usern beantwortet und kommentiert werden - sonst wären Foren eigentlich recht sinnfrei! Also bitte, es gebührt des kommunikativen Anstands, zumindest zu antworten, wenn auch nur, um zu sagen, dass man in der Sache keine Auskunft geben möchte/kann/darf (?). Herzlichen Dank vorab für Eure Mühe.
Ein interessierter Kunde


----------



## blacksin69 (1. August 2014)

blacksin69 schrieb:


> Na, wie schauts aus mit der Zugverlegung 2014 nach 2015, was wurde warum geändert, oder wollt ihr die Frage einfach nicht beantworten?


Schade, schade!


----------



## Christian71 (2. August 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Sieht auf den ersten Blick ja eher nach Lackrissen aus. Aber fahren wollen würde ich damit auch nicht mehr ohne Prüfung. Argerlich! Kommt aber auch häufiger vor, auch bei anderen Marken.


 Der Rahmen ist definitiv gebrochen. Der Riss ist komplett durch. Wir haben in unserer Gruppe 5 29er Carbon, bei 2Black Sin und einem Canyon sind in den ersten 6 Monaten die Rahmen gebrochen. 2 Rahmen sind inzwischen getauscht, aber das Vetrauen in Carbon ist verloren gegangen. Sollten die Rahmen wieder brechen müssen wir versuchen gegen Alu zu tauschen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. August 2014)




----------



## edi6800 (4. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 310674


Ohhh - mir scheint, Ihr habt die Zugverlegung geändert? Auch wenn man es nicht ganz genau erkennen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. August 2014)

ich vermute die zugführung wurde dahingehend geändert das alle züge auf einer seite geführt wurden (bei den 11fach)...so schauts auf den bildern aus.
oder man hat innen im unterrohr ein kreuz montiert um die züge zu stabilisieren...
oder oder...


----------



## blacksin69 (4. August 2014)

Vielleicht gibts von Chris oder Bodo doch noch ein kurzes Statement zum Thema Zugführung und was sich gegenüber 2014 ändert, wenn ihr dazu nichts sagen wollt, dann schreibt das doch bitte auch kurz, ein geht Euch nix an würde ja schon reichen...


----------



## filiale (4. August 2014)

vielleicht ham se des ja auch nur aus marketingstrategischen gründen gesagt.so wie auf der eurobike 2013 auch schon.da wurde großmundig verkündigt das die züge beim slide 130 noch besser und schöner verlegt werden als beim ausstellungsmodell.nix wars.nur die leute heiß gemacht.hat mich auch geärgert und mich abspringen lassen.


----------



## larres (5. August 2014)

Das mit der Zuführung gefällt mir auch nicht. 
Verstehe auch nicht, warum man dies nicht ändert (oder zumindest den Kunden nicht informiert). 
Genauso, dass der Flaschenhalter, beim 16,5er Rahmen so tief liegt, dass man fast eine Armverlängerung benötigt.
Durch die tiefe Position lässt sich vertikal auch kein 2ter Halter montieren, bzw. es sind keine Schrauben vorhanden.
Bei einem "Marathon" Rahmen ganz schwach.


----------



## roggler (5. August 2014)

So mal was positives. Ich finde das Bike Super. Bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Und das im Dauer Einsatz! Z.B. EBM SEIFEN 100km.


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## LautSprecher (6. August 2014)

Nun habe ich wieder ein Problem mit meinem BS. Seit 3 Tagen ertönt während des Pedalierens ein sehr lautes Knacken aus dem Bereich der Kettenstreben. Das Innenlager kann denke ich ausgeschlossen werden. Einen Riss kann ich auch nicht erkennen, jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht mit diesem Geräusch?


----------



## enno112 (6. August 2014)

Tretlager und Pedalen mit richtigem Drehmoment angezogen?


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

Radon Black Sin 8.0 2015 1999,- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nezzar (6. August 2014)

Sind das 160er Scheiben? Ich mein, kann man an nem XC-Bike schon machen. Sieht nur ungewohnt aus :>


----------



## Laxer (6. August 2014)

Hm, hinten scheinen es dann aber 180er zu sein, oder!?
Falls ja, welchen Sinn macht es 180/160 vertauscht zu verbauen?


----------



## maik76 (7. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, möchte an meinem 2014er 29er Black Sin den Schaltzug wechseln. Wollte also am alten Schaltzug einen Nokon Liner durchziehen. Doch dieser passt nicht durch die Öffnung im Rahmen. Der Serienmäßig verlegte kurze Liner für den Umwerfer passt durch die Öffnung. Welchen Liner kann ich dafür benutzen bzw. passt?


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

Laxer schrieb:


> Hm, hinten scheinen es dann aber 180er zu sein, oder!?
> Falls ja, welchen Sinn macht es 180/160 vertauscht zu verbauen?



Die 180er Bremse gehört natürlich nach VORNE


----------



## edi6800 (7. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Radon Black Sin 8.0 2015 1999,- EuroAnhang anzeigen 311347


Schönes Rad, allerdings finde ich mein grün schöner
Was die Ausstattung anbelangt scheint ja Alles beim Alten geblieben zu sein? Oder? Fast lupenreine XT-Komponenten (bis auf Kette und Kassette), Rock Shox Sid, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker kann ich nicht erkennen...
Aber zugegeben neidisch bin ich auf die Laufräder!
Den Rahmen hab ich mal über den 2014er gelegt - scheint ein klein wenig gestreckter zu sein, oder irre mich da? Könnte auch daran liegen, dass ihr für die Fotos jetzt eine andere Rahmengröße verwandt habt.
Und was wiegt der Racer jetzt?


----------



## Laxer (7. August 2014)

@ ChrisStahl: Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik76 (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hat noch niemand am 2014er Black Sin den Schaltzug gewechselt? Der Rahmen hat wohl ne innenliegende Zugführung. Hab meinen alten Zug für den Umwerfer rausgezogen und wollte jetzt wieder einen neuen durchführen. Der hakt aber ab Mitte des Rahmens. Als ob hier irgendwas den Weg versperrt. Kann das sein das irgendwas mit der Zugführung nicht stimmt. Bekomme einfach den Zug nicht durchgesteckt. Das Rad ist jetzt etwas über einem Monat alt. Darf ja eigentlich nichts sein.


----------



## filiale (10. August 2014)

Du solltest den Vorbau abmontieren und die Gabel nach unten rausziehen. Dann kannst Du durch das Steuerrohr ins Unterrohr schauen (mit der Taschenlampe). Oder notfalls mit nem kleinen Spiegel. Dann weißte wo es klemmt. Ich hatte ja schon vermutet daß ein Kreuz oder ähnliches als Zugstabilisierung eingebaut wurde nachdem es in den letzten Jahren Schaltprobleme bei Einzelnen gab. Wenn möglich solltest Du die Züge vor dem Steuerrohr kreuzen. Das vergrößert den Biegeradius des Zuges und führt zu einer besseren Schaltperfomance.


----------



## maik76 (10. August 2014)

Ich denke nicht das man es von da aus sehen kann, da es ab Mitte des Unterrohres hakt.


----------



## filiale (10. August 2014)

Mit nem Zahnarzt Spiegel (der gebogene für die Zähne) geht das bestimmt.


----------



## ck-master (10. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Wenn man die züge vorm steuerrohr kreuzt, kreuzt man sie dann im rahmen auch um
Am unterrohr korrekt auszukommen oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## maik76 (11. August 2014)

So habe heute mit der Werkstatt von H&S gesprochen. Der könnte sich das auch nicht erklären und meinte ich müsse das Bike vorbeibringen. Leider haben die so viel zu tun, dass das Bike auch vor Ort bleiben muss. Werde dann gleich morgen früh mal vorbei fahren. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)




----------



## Resident (12. August 2014)

Ich habe mein Rad gleich auf Grip Shift umgebaut und die Züge gingen sehr leicht durch. Ist mit Sicherheit eine Führung eingebaut.


----------



## edi6800 (12. August 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, allerdings finde ich mein grün schöner
> Was die Ausstattung anbelangt scheint ja Alles beim Alten geblieben zu sein? Oder? Fast lupenreine XT-Komponenten (bis auf Kette und Kassette), Rock Shox Sid, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker kann ich nicht erkennen...
> Aber zugegeben neidisch bin ich auf die Laufräder!
> Den Rahmen hab ich mal über den 2014er gelegt - scheint ein klein wenig gestreckter zu sein, oder irre mich da? Könnte auch daran liegen, dass ihr für die Fotos jetzt eine andere Rahmengröße verwandt habt.
> Und was wiegt der Racer jetzt?





ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 312959


Ich wiederhole mich auch gerne! Bitte beantworte doch meine Fragen, lieber Chris!


----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich auch gerne! Bitte beantworte doch meine Fragen, lieber Chris!



9 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edi6800 (13. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> 9 Kg


...gegenüber 9,8 beim 2014er - alle Achtung! Wieviel der immensen Gewichtsersparnis entfallen denn auf Ausstattung/Komponenten und wieviel auf den überarbeiteten Rahmen?


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. August 2014)

Das neue BLACK SIN 2015 ist ab September (hoffentlich) lieferbar. Der neue 1050 gr Race 29" Rahmen ist in 5 Spezifikationen lieferbar. 
Es wir auch noch eine "Lisa Brandau Tune Edition" mit ca. 8.5 Kg kommen
8.0 SID, XT, DT X1700 Spline 1999,-
9.0 FOX 32 Terralogic Kashima, XO, P6, SLR, DT X1700 Spline 2599,-
10.0 SL FOX 32 Terralogic Kashima, XX1, Guide Ultimate 180/160, P6 Carbon, Crossmax SL 3499,-
10.0 FOX Terralogic Kashima, XTR, P6 Carbon, SLR, Crossmax SL 3799,-
11.0 RS1, XX1, P6 Carbon, Duraflite Carbon, 4299,-
Lady mit einem speziellen 26" Rahmen, Reba RL, XT, Ergon GP1, Selle x1 Lady, Crossride 26" 1599,-


----------



## edi6800 (13. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Der neue 1050 gr Race 29" Rahmen


Der "alte" Rahmen wog/wiegt aber weniger als der neue: _"Der Rahmen mit innenverlegten Zügen wiegt gerade einmal 1.040g"_ 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Black-Sin-29-Series-2014_id_25126_.htm
Woran liegts?
Habt Ihr echt alles über die Komponenten rausgeholt? Respekt!


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. August 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Der "alte" Rahmen wog/wiegt aber weniger als der neue: _"Der Rahmen mit innenverlegten Zügen wiegt gerade einmal 1.040g"_
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Black-Sin-29-Series-2014_id_25126_.htm
> Woran liegts?
> Habt Ihr echt alles über die Komponenten rausgeholt? Respekt!


Die Rehmen wiegen in der kleinsten Grösse jetzt ab 1020gr, haben aber da sie alle handgemacht sind Serienstreunng.
Ein 18" wiegt im Mittel 1050 gr ohne Anbauteile. Die Bike wiegt die Anbauteile mit! Daher immer kleine Abweichungen.
Aber egal, am Ende zählt das Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## ChrisStahl (13. August 2014)

Gerade der 9.0 ist für 2599,- eine Kampfansage. [/QUOTE]


----------



## 007ike (13. August 2014)

gibt es schon Fotos vom 10.0?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. August 2014)

007ike schrieb:


> gibt es schon Fotos vom 10.0?



Das Black Sin 10.0 hatten wir bis dato noch nicht vor der Linse...wird aber nicht mehr Lange dauern - die Bikes stehen Schlange 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Laxer (13. August 2014)

@ ChrisStahl: Wird es beim 8.0 eine 2x10 oder 3x10 Ausführung? Auf den Bildern sieht es nach 3fach aus. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. August 2014)

Das Black Sin 8.0 wird mit einer 3x10 Ausstattung kommen, die Kurbel ist die "kompakte" Ausführung mit 40/30/22 Abstufung.

RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (29. August 2014)

Moin 
Kann mir einer sagen welche Rahmengröße der Mann auf den Bildern fährt ? 



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 311140 Anhang anzeigen 311141 Anhang anzeigen 311142


----------



## Beaumont (29. August 2014)

Sollte der M sein?!


----------



## edi6800 (1. September 2014)

Habt Ihr evtl. ne RAL- oder Pantone-Angabe zum Grün des 2014er Black Sin 8.0? Müsste einen kleinen Abplatzer kaschierenan der Gabel kaschieren.
Besten Dank schon mal und viele Grüße


----------



## chrisbiker (2. September 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Sollte der M sein?!


M=18 zoll ?


----------



## Beaumont (3. September 2014)

Jein!
Lt. Geometrietabelle ist das eher unrelevante Sitzrohr 18", die Oberrohrlänge und Reach+ Stack aber eher L (19"-20") im Vergleich zum Grand Canyon SL!


----------



## cklein (4. September 2014)

2015 werde ich wohl ein Black Sin fahren, wenn das 29er bei meiner Größe  (168cm/79SL) passen sollte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtbBergsteiger (9. September 2014)

Wann kommt denn die Lisa Brandau Tune Edition???


----------



## edi6800 (9. September 2014)

...und wieder eine Woche vergangen:
Black Sin
WÄre echt dankbar, wenn jemand eine kurze ANtwort geben könnte
VG


----------



## Manitou1974 (9. September 2014)

Ich hoffe mal das bei dem 2015 black sin die schaltzugfuhrung  fur den umwerfer geändert wurde. Bei dem 2014 model ist ja immer  eine gummi tülle unten am Rahmen raus gerutscht, was zur folge hatte das der umwerfer nicht mehr einwandfrei geschaltet hat da der zug keine richtige Spannung aufbauen konnte. 
Leute die das bei radon bemängelt hatten, wurden vertröstet mit der Aussage bei dem 2015 model wird es besser sein. Also ein bekanntes Problem beim black sin.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> ...und wieder eine Woche vergangen:
> Black Sin
> WÄre echt dankbar, wenn jemand eine kurze ANtwort geben könnte
> VG


Hallo edi6800, das Radon Grün trägt die Bezeichnung Pantone 382C, eine RAL-Nummer gibt es nicht. Der CMYK-Wert, der sich am nächsten nähert, ist 30/1/100/0. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## edi6800 (9. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo edi6800, das Radon Grün trägt die Bezeichnung Pantone 382C, eine RAL-Nummer gibt es nicht. Der CMYK-Wert, der sich am nächsten nähert, ist 30/1/100/0. Viele Grüße, Florian


Herzlichen Dank! Schaun wir mal, wer mir das mischen kann.
Beste Grüße
edi


----------



## haekel72 (12. September 2014)

Hi, kennt jemand die Vorbaulänge des Black sin 2015 8.0 29 Zoll? Die suche ergab nichts.
Gruß Marko


----------



## Beaumont (12. September 2014)

Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Größe an aber ich denke bei 16" 80mm, 18" 90mm und bei 20" 100mm?!


----------



## haekel72 (12. September 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Größe an aber ich denke bei 16" 80mm, 18" 90mm und bei 20" 100mm?!


Sorry meinte den 18er Rahmen, hat der Lenker dann Rise 10 Grad oder kommt das auch auf den Fahrer an?


----------



## MtbBergsteiger (12. September 2014)

MtbBergsteiger schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die Lisa Brandau Tune Edition???



Weiß niemand was?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. September 2014)

Beaumont schrieb:


> Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Größe an aber ich denke bei 16" 80mm, 18" 90mm und bei 20" 100mm?!


Hallo Beaumont, ja, sie sind gestaffelt, und zwar: 75/90/90. 

Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (15. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo Beaumont, ja, sie sind gestaffelt, und zwar: 75/90/90.
> 
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


Danke^^


----------



## larres (15. September 2014)

Wie schaut es denn beim 2015er Rahmen in 16'' aus?
Ein oder zwei Flaschenhalteraufnahmen?


----------



## cklein (15. September 2014)

larres schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn beim 2015er Rahmen in 16'' aus?
> Ein oder zwei Flaschenhalteraufnahmen?


Das ist eine sehr gute Frage!!


----------



## 3Hausen (21. September 2014)

Hallo,
die Sache mit der Zugführung für den Umwerfer würde mich auch interessieren. Habe mir vor 3 Wochen ein 2014er gekauft. Bin heute einen Marathon bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren, ab km 20 hat der Umwerfer kaum noch funktioniert. Vorhin die Sache überprüft: Vom Hinterrad wird Schlamm, Wasser etc. direkt in die Tülle(Jagwire) geschleudert die den Zug ums Tretlager führt. Der Schmutz zieht sich bis in die Zugführung im Unterrohr, außerdem ist die Tüllle bereits gebrochenen...! Jetzt ist alles total schwergängig. Was ist das bitte für eine Fehlkonstruktion??? Was gibt es für Lösungsmöglichkeiten??? Die Tülle weglassen? Wie bekomme ich die Zugführung im Unterrohr wieder sauber und leichtgängig?
Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich euch dankbar!


----------



## edi6800 (22. September 2014)

3Hausen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Sache mit der Zugführung für den Umwerfer würde mich auch interessieren. Habe mir vor 3 Wochen ein 2014er gekauft. Bin heute einen Marathon bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren, ab km 20 hat der Umwerfer kaum noch funktioniert. Vorhin die Sache überprüft: Vom Hinterrad wird Schlamm, Wasser etc. direkt in die Tülle(Jagwire) geschleudert die den Zug ums Tretlager führt. Der Schmutz zieht sich bis in die Zugführung im Unterrohr, außerdem ist die Tüllle bereits gebrochenen...! Jetzt ist alles total schwergängig. Was ist das bitte für eine Fehlkonstruktion??? Was gibt es für Lösungsmöglichkeiten??? Die Tülle weglassen? Wie bekomme ich die Zugführung im Unterrohr wieder sauber und leichtgängig?
> Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich euch dankbar!


Ich hab noch vor dem ersten Ritt sämtliche Jagwire-Schaltzüge,-hüllen und -tüllen gegen nen Shimano-PTFE-Satz  getauscht und bislang keine Probleme, wobei ich aber auch noch nicht wirklich viel durch Extrem-Modder geradelt bin. Aber erst gestern noch ne kleine 30er-Runde in ´ner Regenpause mit ein paar Waldwegen und tiefen Pfützen ohne Schaltprobleme... Werde trotzdem nachher mal schauen, wie es bei mir aussieht. Hatte hier auch schon mal gepostet, ob es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, die Zugführung des 2014er auf die aktuelle upzudaten, was sich aber angesichts der Änderungen am Rahmen wohl ausschließen dürfte:

_Es wurde beim Black Sin an der Zugführung gearbeitet. Unten im Rahmen kommt kein Carbonröhrchen mehr zum Einsatz, sondern ein Liner und ein offener Ausgang am Unterrohr. Diese Veränderung erleichtert die Wartung. Viele Grüße, Florian_


----------



## edi6800 (23. September 2014)

3Hausen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Sache mit der Zugführung für den Umwerfer würde mich auch interessieren. Habe mir vor 3 Wochen ein 2014er gekauft. Bin heute einen Marathon bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren, ab km 20 hat der Umwerfer kaum noch funktioniert. Vorhin die Sache überprüft: Vom Hinterrad wird Schlamm, Wasser etc. direkt in die Tülle(Jagwire) geschleudert die den Zug ums Tretlager führt. Der Schmutz zieht sich bis in die Zugführung im Unterrohr, außerdem ist die Tüllle bereits gebrochenen...! Jetzt ist alles total schwergängig. Was ist das bitte für eine Fehlkonstruktion??? Was gibt es für Lösungsmöglichkeiten??? Die Tülle weglassen? Wie bekomme ich die Zugführung im Unterrohr wieder sauber und leichtgängig?
> Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich euch dankbar!


Du meinst sicherlich diese "kritische" Konstruktion?! - sorry, aber war nur ne iPhone 4-Kamera
Wie man hier ohne den Rahmen zu bearbeiten Abhilfe schaffen will ist mir ein Rätsel, aber möglicherweise reichte es schon aus, die Zugdurchführung auf den Durchmesser einer Kappe zu vergrößern 
Vielleicht kann ja jemand aus der Radon-Werkstatt hier fachliches Know How einbringen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. September 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich diese "kritische" Konstruktion?! - sorry, aber war nur ne iPhone 4-Kamera
> Wie man hier ohne den Rahmen zu bearbeiten Abhilfe schaffen will ist mir ein Rätsel, aber möglicherweise reichte es schon aus, die Zugdurchführung auf den Durchmesser einer Kappe zu vergrößern
> Vielleicht kann ja jemand aus der Radon-Werkstatt hier fachliches Know How einbringen


Hallo edi6800, 
in der Tat hat unsere Werkstatt eine relativ einfache Lösung für das Problem, die nichts desto trotz sehr effizient ist. Man kann die drei Löcher im Rahmen größer bohren und eine Hülle für den Schaltzug durch den Rahmen hindurchlegen. Dabei sollten die Bohrlöcher genau den Durchmesser der Außenhüllen haben. Die Rahmengarantie wird davon nicht berührt. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## filiale (24. September 2014)

was mich traurig stimmt ist das der kunde offenbar der tester ist...so etwas sollte bei einem renommierten unternehmen das seit 25 jahren rahmen anfertigen lässt eigentlich nicht passieren...das muß doch beim testen beim hersteller selbst schon auffallen zumal es kein einzelfall ist. mit der zugführung beim black sin gibt es schon seit jahren immer wieder probleme.und immer heißt es: es wird besser und alles wird gut.ab wann kann man sich denn darauf verlassen ? ich zögere nun schon seit langem weil mich die berichte ganz klar vom kauf abhalten.


----------



## edi6800 (25. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo edi6800,
> in der Tat hat unsere Werkstatt eine relativ einfache Lösung für das Problem, die nichts desto trotz sehr effizient ist. Man kann die drei Löcher im Rahmen größer bohren und eine Hülle für den Schaltzug durch den Rahmen hindurchlegen. Dabei sollten die Bohrlöcher genau den Durchmesser der Außenhüllen haben. Die Rahmengarantie wird davon nicht berührt.
> Viele Grüße, Florian K.


Besten Dank erstmal Florian! 2 Fragen hätte ich dazu noch:
1. Steh auf dem Schlauch - warum drei Löcher und welche drei der vier (siehe Bild)? Nr. 1 ist mir klar... 
2. Muss das zwangsläufig bei Euch in der Werkstatt passieren oder kann das auch ein beliebiger Fahrradtechniker ausführen ohne ggf. die Grantieansprüche zu verwirken?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. September 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Besten Dank erstmal Florian! 2 Fragen hätte ich dazu noch:
> 1. Steh auf dem Schlauch - warum drei Löcher und welche drei der vier (siehe Bild)? Nr. 1 ist mir klar...
> 2. Muss das zwangsläufig bei Euch in der Werkstatt passieren oder kann das auch ein beliebiger Fahrradtechniker ausführen ohne ggf. die Grantieansprüche zu verwirken?
> 
> Beste Grüße


Hallo edi6800, 
jetzt sehe ich an Deinem Foto erst, dass Du den 2013er Rahmen hast. Ich muss wohl etwas differenzierter antworten. 
Um zu verhindern, dass Schmutz vom Hinterrad in die Schaltzugaußenhülle gelangt, kann eine Schmutzschutz-Kappe verwendet werden (siehe Foto), über diese kommt noch eine zusätzliche Gummikappe drüber, dann dürfte kein Schmutz mehr in den Rahmen eindringen. Wenn eine Hülle schon verschmutzt ist und sehr schwergängig läuft, dann ist sie wahrscheinlich verrostet und sollte ausgetauscht werden. 
Das Bohren bezog sich auf den Schaltzug, der nach hinten zum Schaltwerk lief. Beim '13er Rahmen gab es das Problem, dass die Zugführung im Rahmen verschleißt, wo dann Bohren und die Verlegung einer Schaltzugaußenhülle durch den Rahmen Abhilfe verschafft. Beim '14er Rahmen liegen die Züge offen im Rahmen, dort dürfte es eigentlich nicht zu Problemen kommen. 
Ich hoffe, diese Erklärung hilft weiter. Diese Reparaturvorgänge können entweder wir in unserer Werkstatt erledigen, oder ihr erledigt sie selbst oder in einer anderen Fachwerkstatt. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## edi6800 (25. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo edi6800,
> jetzt sehe ich an Deinem Foto erst, dass Du den 2013er Rahmen hast. Ich muss wohl etwas differenzierter antworten.
> Um zu verhindern, dass Schmutz vom Hinterrad in die Schaltzugaußenhülle gelangt, kann eine Schmutzschutz-Kappe verwendet werden (siehe Foto), über diese kommt noch eine zusätzliche Gummikappe drüber, dann dürfte kein Schmutz mehr in den Rahmen eindringen. Wenn eine Hülle schon verschmutzt ist und sehr schwergängig läuft, dann ist sie wahrscheinlich verrostet und sollte ausgetauscht werden.
> Das Bohren bezog sich auf den Schaltzug, der nach hinten zum Schaltwerk lief. Beim '13er Rahmen gab es das Problem, dass die Zugführung im Rahmen verschleißt, wo dann Bohren und die Verlegung einer Schaltzugaußenhülle durch den Rahmen Abhilfe verschafft. Beim '14er Rahmen liegen die Züge offen im Rahmen, dort dürfte es eigentlich nicht zu Problemen kommen.
> ...



Hi Florian, gab es denn innerhalb des MJ 2014 ein Rahmenupdate - also Baujahr 2013 unterschiedlich zu Baujahr 2014? Oder meinst Du mit 14er Rahmen den des MJ 2015, d. h. des aktuellen Black Sin? Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich im Juni ein MJ 2014, BJ 2014, erworben habe - zumindest wurde es mir als solches verkauft... Die Deinerseits genannte Schmutzschutz-Kappe ist übrigens Eurerseits bereits verbaut. Angesichts Deiner Aussage, ich hätte einen Rahmen aus 2013, bei dem die Zugführung im Rahmen verschleißt und durch die komplette Länge des Unterrohrs gebohrt werden müsse, um dem Mangel abzuhelfen, bin ich zugegebenermaßen ein wenig irritiert. Ihr verkauft ja Mitte 2014 keine Rahmen aus 2013 mehr, von denen Ihr bereits wisst, dass sie mängelbehaftet sind...
Klär mich bitte noch einmal auf - bin gerade ein wenig nervös geworden 
Beste Grüße
Edi
Ach ja: Soweit man das erkennen kann, sieht es bei mir genauso aus, wie auf angehängtem Bild


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. September 2014)

edi6800 schrieb:


> Hi Florian, gab es denn innerhalb des MJ 2014 ein Rahmenupdate - also Baujahr 2013 unterschiedlich zu Baujahr 2014? Oder meinst Du mit 14er Rahmen den des MJ 2015, d. h. des aktuellen Black Sin? Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich im Juni ein MJ 2014, BJ 2014, erworben habe - zumindest wurde es mir als solches verkauft... Die Deinerseits genannte Schmutzschutz-Kappe ist übrigens Eurerseits bereits verbaut. Angesichts Deiner Aussage, ich hätte einen Rahmen aus 2013, bei dem die Zugführung im Rahmen verschleißt und durch die komplette Länge des Unterrohrs gebohrt werden müsse, um dem Mangel abzuhelfen, bin ich zugegebenermaßen ein wenig irritiert. Ihr verkauft ja Mitte 2014 keine Rahmen aus 2013 mehr, von denen Ihr bereits wisst, dass sie mängelbehaftet sind...
> Klär mich bitte noch einmal auf - bin gerade ein wenig nervös geworden
> Beste Grüße
> Edi


Hallo Edi, 
in der Tat erfahre ich soeben von einem Werkstattkollegen, dass es innerhalb des Modelljahrs 2014 ein Rahmenupdate gab; Du hast jedoch einen von der ersten Charge bekommen, wohlgemerkt schon Modelljahr 2014! 
Falls Du jemals Probleme mit der Schaltperformance Deines Schaltwerks bekommst, musst Du nicht die gesamte Länge des Unterrohrs aufbohren! Sorry, wenn ich da einen falschen Eindruck erweckt habe. Du kannst den Problemen jedoch dann Abhilfe verschaffen, indem Du die kleinen Löcher für den Schaltzug, die eh schon bestehen, größer bohrst. Und zwar so groß, dass Du eine Außenhülle durchführen kannst. 
Wenn Du weitere Fragen zu diesem Thema hast, kannst Du Dich auch gerne noch mal mit unserer Werkstatt kurzschließen. 
Gegen das Eindringen von Wasser in die Außenhülle des Schaltzuges am Umwerfer hilft ggf. eine abgedichtete Gore Endtülle. Diese wird an der Oberseite fest mit dem Zug verbunden (Sekundenkleber oder mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder), unten ist sie auch fest. Diese Endtüllen können sich wie Akkordeons zusammenziehen. Dadurch, dass die Oberseite abgedichtet ist, kann kein Wasser und Schmutz in die Außenhülle laufen.  
Viele Grüße, 
Florian


----------



## 3Hausen (25. September 2014)

Hallo Florian,

in Bezugnahme auf das eindringende Wasser in den Schaltzug des Umwerfers bei meinem Rahmen habe ich auch die Lösung mit den wasserdichten Zugenden als besten Kompromiss gewählt.
Noch eine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich den Schmutz aus der Zugführung im Unterrohr? Kann ich, nachdem ich den Zug entfernt habe, einfach Wasser durch die Führung spülen und das ganze dann trocknen lassen, oder läuft das Wasser auf halbem Wege irgendwo in den Rahmen, weil die Zugführung nicht wasserdicht ist?
Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie diese Führung eigentlich ausschaut, habt Ihr evtl. ein Foto von nem aufgeschnittenen Rahmen oder sowas in der Art?

VG


----------



## travelgerd (26. September 2014)

Hallo,

wo ist eigentlich das 2015er Black Sin 29 8.0 auf der HP abgeblieben? Hatte mM ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2014)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo ist eigentlich das 2015er Black Sin 29 8.0 auf der HP abgeblieben? Hatte mM ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
> Grüße


Hallo travelgerd, 
das ist lediglich ein technischer Fehler. Wir sind dran! Keine Angst, das Bike wird es trotzdem geben... =)
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2014)

3Hausen schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> 
> in Bezugnahme auf das eindringende Wasser in den Schaltzug des Umwerfers bei meinem Rahmen habe ich auch die Lösung mit den wasserdichten Zugenden als besten Kompromiss gewählt.
> Noch eine Frage:
> ...


Hallo 3Hausen, 
meiner Meinung nach kann in der Zugführung am Unterrohr keine nennenswerte Menge an Schmutz sein, da diese ja nie wie der Umwerfer-Zug unter direktem Beschuss steht. Ich hielt deswegen gerade mit unserem Werkstattleiter Rücksprache, seine Antwort war, dass bei Schaltproblemen höchstwahrscheinlich die Führung im Unterrohr gebrochen ist. Schmutz in dieser Führung hielt auch er für höchst unwahrscheinlich. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (27. September 2014)

Hallo,

was hält so ein Black Sin 29 eigentlich aus? Also angenommen man verirrt sich auf einen Single-Trail, ist ja schnell passiert, wie reagiert denn so ein leichter Carbon-Rahmen?
Wäre da ein ZR Race die besser Wahl?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. September 2014)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hält so ein Black Sin 29 eigentlich aus? Also angenommen man verirrt sich auf einen Single-Trail, ist ja schnell passiert, wie reagiert denn so ein leichter Carbon-Rahmen?
> Wäre da ein ZR Race die besser Wahl?
> ...


Hallo Asphaltfahrer, 
ich habe Martin Gluth mit dem Black Sin erlebt, wie er einen steilen Trail 2-Faust-großen losen Steinblöcken und Wurzeln in einer Geschwindigkeit gefahren ist, dass ich mit einem 150mm Slide mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk nicht nachgekommen bin. Er macht so etwas im Schwarzwald ständig und nimmt sein Bike auch sonst bei Bundesliga-, Europacup- und Worldcuprennen hart ran. Bisherige Rahmenprobleme / -defekte im vergangenen Jahr: keine. Ich denke, das Bike steckt eine Menge weg. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (29. September 2014)

Hallo Florian,

das hört sich ja schon so an, als könnte man dem Rad etwas mehr zutrauen, als den eigentlich angedachten Einsatzzweck.
Eigentlich bin ich skeptisch bei Carbon, denn Alu mit Beule fährt sich ja noch ganz gut, aber ein Sturz mit Stein- / Felskontakt und der schöne Carbonrahmen ist, wenn man die Form anpaßt, vieleicht noch als Kerzenständer zu gebrauchen 

Allerdings sieht das Black Sin schon verdammt gut aus, auch wenn ich bei dem 8.0 die grünen Elemente in weiß unglaublich geil fände...
Mal sehen, bis zum 24h in Duisburg ist ja noch Zeit, bis dahin wird es ja vieleicht mal ein verlockendes Schnäppchen geben 
...und ne Probefahrt will ja auch mal gemacht sein...

Danke und Grüße

Andi


----------



## Kirk69 (21. Juli 2015)

Kann ich auf dem 2014 Black Sin Rahmen eigentlich ein 42 Kettenblatt auf einer XT zweifach Kurbel fahren oder komme ich da schon
an den Rahmen? Auf den Fotos bei Radon sieht das schon recht eng aus.  Ich überlege mein ZR Race Rahmen halt gegen eine Black Sin auszutauschen. 

Danke schon mal für eine Antwort.


----------



## ipuoL (9. Oktober 2015)

Ueberlege auf ein Fully, wie das Slide umzusteigen. Mein Black sin bekommt hetzt wegen Knacken im Rahmen noch Einen neuen und sonst ist das 8.0 jetzt 5 Monate alt. Mit was koennte man da noch rechnen an Wert? Einzige Neuerung sind Saints Pedale.

Danke schonmal 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cklein (10. Oktober 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## ipuoL (11. Oktober 2015)

18"


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

ipuoL schrieb:


> Ueberlege auf ein Fully, wie das Slide umzusteigen. Mein Black sin bekommt hetzt wegen Knacken im Rahmen noch Einen neuen und sonst ist das 8.0 jetzt 5 Monate alt. Mit was koennte man da noch rechnen an Wert? Einzige Neuerung sind Saints Pedale.
> 
> Danke schonmal
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk



Hi,

bei bikesale.de bekommt ein eine professionelle Bewertung des Bikes. (Hatte ich Dir auch schon über FB als Möglichkeit empfohlen...)

Gruß,
Karsten


----------



## ipuoL (31. Oktober 2015)

Fährt von euch einer 1x11 und kann mir sagen, ob ich damit auch mal nen Berg hoch komme ohne sehr große Anstrengungen? Habe nämlich, wenn ich auf Arbeit fahre, einen "Berg" dazwischen. schalte bei dem immer auf 2(vorn) und 4-5(hinten) runter. Würde gern auf 1x11 umsteigen.

Vllt weiß meine zweite Frage einer von Radon. Habe ja das 2015er 8.0, wenn ich jetzt auf ne XT 1x11 wechseln würde, müsste ich dann das Innenlager wechseln? Wäre diese hier: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rbel-fc-m8000-1-ohne-kettenblatt-175mm-449999

Ansonsten stände noch X01 Kurbel zur Debatte, aber da muss ich ja definitiv das Innenlager für wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtbBergsteiger (2. November 2015)

Da hilft dir vielleicht ein Übersetzungsrechner!
Ob du das treten kannst wird dir hier niemand genau sagen können, kennt ja niemand deine Fitness!
Aber es gibt ja Möglichkeiten, das geht beim Kettenblatt vorn los...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. November 2015)

ipuoL schrieb:


> Fährt von euch einer 1x11 und kann mir sagen, ob ich damit auch mal nen Berg hoch komme ohne sehr große Anstrengungen? Habe nämlich, wenn ich auf Arbeit fahre, einen "Berg" dazwischen. schalte bei dem immer auf 2(vorn) und 4-5(hinten) runter. Würde gern auf 1x11 umsteigen.
> 
> Vllt weiß meine zweite Frage einer von Radon. Habe ja das 2015er 8.0, wenn ich jetzt auf ne XT 1x11 wechseln würde, müsste ich dann das Innenlager wechseln? Wäre diese hier:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...rbel-fc-m8000-1-ohne-kettenblatt-175mm-449999
> ...



Hi,

die für die oben verlinkte Kurbel ist das neue Press-Fit Innenlager Shimano BB-MT800PA vorgesehen - dieses hat allerdings die gleichen Spezifikationen wie das bei Dir verbaute Shimano SM-BB71-41A - also gleiche Gehäusebreite sowie Schalendurchmesser. Meines Erachtens kannst Du das Innenlager also weiternutzend.

Evtl. wäre aber auch folgender Umbau interessant für dich: http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news...haltung-umruesten-auf-1x10-gaenge/a28669.html

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ipuoL (2. November 2015)

Danke schonmal Andi.

Wenn ich diese SRAM X01 Kurbel nehmen würde, die hat ja auch das BB30. Würde das mit dem jetzigen auch passen? Also alte Kurbel raus und die rein?

edit: ok, selbst rausgefunden, dass es nicht geht  ... müsste also das Innenlager auch wechseln^^.. ob ich mir das zutrauen würde als Mann ohne Erfahrung beim Bikeaufbau 

das müsste ich dann wohl einpressen: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-press-fit-innenlager-mtb-bb92-35147/wg_id-8740


----------



## Seppe1988 (19. November 2016)

Hallo, 

ich würde mich für einen Black sin Frame Kit(2015) interessieren. Kann man bei euch direkt auch "nur" einen Rahmen erwerben?


----------



## Schwitte (19. November 2016)

??
Hier gibt's keine zu kaufen.


----------



## Seppe1988 (19. November 2016)

Schwitte schrieb:


> ??
> Hier gibt's keine zu kaufen.



Dieses Foren ist ein "Herstellerforen" die Frage von mir, ist auch an diejenigen gerichtet. 

Bitte um "hilfreiche"Antworten.  Danke.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. November 2016)

Seppe1988 schrieb:


> Dieses Foren ist ein "Herstellerforen" die Frage von mir, ist auch an diejenigen gerichtet.
> 
> Bitte um "hilfreiche"Antworten.  Danke.


Bitte schau mal in den Radon Foren da kannst du sehen das der Nachfolger von Black Sin auch als Rahmen Kit erhältlich ist. Gruß Bodo


----------



## cklein (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir die Tage ein gebrauchtes Rahmenset hier im Bike-Markt gekauft. Leider passt meine SRAM S1400 / X9 GXP Kurbel nicht.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Das Gehäuse ist 92mm breit, das Innenlager ist ohne Spacer verbaut, jedoch zieht die Kurbel das Lager so stramm an, dass sich nichts mehr dreht. 
Folgende Kurbel habe ich verbaut:


----------



## Velo-Werker (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo, 
 Du brauchst auch ein passendes BB92-Lager.  

Lg Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cklein (14. Februar 2017)

Aktuell ist das verbaut:




ich habe das Lager demontiert und die Kurbel drauf geschoben. Irgendwie ist das Lager zu "lang", dadurch kann die Kurbel nicht festgezogen werden, weil sie sonst das Lager festsetzt.

Die Kurbel ging gerade im Bike-Markt weg. Krass, wie schnell das geht.

Ich frage mal so:
Welche Kurbel passt da rein? Eine aktuelle GXP sollte doch passen???


----------



## cklein (14. Februar 2017)

Jetzt mache ich mir gerade die Gedanken, ob das nicht ein Schnellschuss war. Das Lager war aber bereits verbaut. Warum sollte es damit nicht klappen?


----------



## Schwitte (14. Februar 2017)

Entweder hast du irgendwo einen Spacer zu viel, oder die Kurbel war an der Verzahnung so ausgeleiert, das du sie zu weit zusammen ziehen konntest.
Jede GPX-Kurbel passt!


----------



## cklein (14. Februar 2017)

Hab sogar das Lager ausgebaut und versucht so die Kurbel festzuziehen...das Lager ließ sich nicht mehr drehen. Als wäre das Lager zu lang oder die Kurbel zu kurz.
Wenn die neue Kurbel kommt weiß ich mehr. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Bediener...


----------



## cklein (17. Februar 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Entweder hast du irgendwo einen Spacer zu viel, oder die Kurbel war an der Verzahnung so ausgeleiert, das du sie zu weit zusammen ziehen konntest.
> Jede GPX-Kurbel passt!


Ich habe mir jetzt eine neue Kurbel gekauft. Die kann nicht ausgeleiert sein. 
Trotzdem verklemme ich damit die Lager.
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass die Lager nicht richtig eingepresst sind. Deshalb lasse ich die Lager gerade beim "Fachhandel" erneut einpressen und sehe dann weiter. Um 1500 weiß ich mehr


----------



## cklein (17. Februar 2017)

War ja klar,
so richtig "Los/Festlager" ist es nach wie vor nicht. Es ist zwar besser geworden, aber der vorgeschriebenen Wert, um die Kurbel fest zuziehen, ist nach wie vor nicht erreicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (17. Februar 2017)

Dann hau das Lager raus und mach ein neues rein!
Bei meinem Black Sin hatte ich null Probleme, und da bin ich sicher nicht der einzigste.


----------



## cklein (17. Februar 2017)

Werde dann das hier bestellen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...j1bi6ZNohPT44nzptHpiHOLBGShqsXkSjwaAgiT8P8HAQ


----------



## cklein (27. Februar 2017)

Neues Lager montiert, jetzt läuft es seidenweich, hat kein Spiel und ich bin zufrieden. 
Warum das alte Lager nicht funktionierte weiß ich nicht...


----------



## derluebarser (23. September 2018)

Hallo
Für mein Black Sin 26 Zoll aus 2013 benötige ich ein neues Schaltauge.

Laut @Radon-Bikes  soll es wohl das
Radon Schaltauge 10191 (Nr 15) sein...

Bei Radon natürlich nicht mehr lieferbar

Stand jemand schon vor dem gleichen Problem und kann mir sagen wo ich noch passenden Ersatz herbekomme?

Danke vorab und Gruß
Stephan


----------



## filiale (23. September 2018)

Ist es gebrochen oder verbogen ? Wenn verbogen, gibt es Richtwerkzeuge (auch selbst basteln geht flott).


----------



## derluebarser (23. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist es gebrochen oder verbogen ? Wenn verbogen, gibt es Richtwerkzeuge (auch selbst basteln geht flott).


Verbogen.... Das ganze Rad hat bei einem Versand via Hermes leider sehr gelitten......


----------



## filiale (23. September 2018)

Da würde ich gleich mal die Hermes Versandversicherung in Anspruch nehmen...die bezahlen dann wenigstens das Schaltauge. Kannst auch mal bei Schaltauge.de gucken.


----------



## derluebarser (23. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Da würde ich gleich mal die Hermes Versandversicherung in Anspruch nehmen...die bezahlen dann wenigstens das Schaltauge. Kannst auch mal bei Schaltauge.de gucken.


wenn es das nur wäre.....
- Rahmen und Gabel zerkratzt
- Schaltauge und Schaltwerk verbogen
- Schalthebel abgebrochen

die Krönung war jedoch, dass das Hinterrad von irgend einem Hermes Honk während des Versandes demontiert wurde.
( wahrscheinlich, um es in einen überfüllten Auslieferungswagen zu bekommen...)
Dabei wurde wohl der Bremshebel betätigt, worauf natürlich die Bremsbacken zugemacht haben....

Da dadurch das Hinterrad nicht mehr montiert werden konnte, wurde das selbige kurzerhand falsch herum ( Bremsscheibe befand sich auf Seite des Schaltwerkes ! ) eingebaut.....
Dadurch wurden Schaltwerkskäfig und Schaltauge verbogen!

Regress wurde bereits an Hermes gestellt.....bin gespannt wann und wie die sich äußern.


----------



## Kriesel (23. September 2018)

derluebarser schrieb:


> Stand jemand schon vor dem gleichen Problem und kann mir sagen wo ich noch passenden Ersatz herbekomme?



Da sich bei meinem Black Sin von 2012 leider letzten Monat die Tretlagerhülse aus dem Rahmen gelöst hat, könnte ich ein Schaltauge abgeben - und andere Teile auch


----------



## derluebarser (23. September 2018)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Da sich bei meinem Black Sin von 2012 leider letzten Monat die Tretlagerhülse aus dem Rahmen gelöst hat, könnte ich ein Schaltauge abgeben - und andere Teile auch


Hast PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (13. November 2018)

ich hänge mich hier mal an. Für den BlackSin Rahmen ( neu gekauft am 23.10.18 ) meiner Tochter benötige nun auch so ein (oder besser 2) Ersatz Schaltauge Typ Radon 10191. Das jetzige ist leider gebrochen, beim Versuch das Schaltwerk korrekt auszurichten. Jedenfalls habe ich dann bei H&S angerufen, da es ja nicht mehr lieferbar ist im Shop (wesshalb auch immer).
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10191-30119
Es wurde mir dann sehr nett gesagt, dass ich doch eine Email machen soll. Das habe ich dann gemacht und warte nun seit dem 8.11.18 auf Antwort. Da es nun so lange geht, befürchte ich das es keine vernünftige Lösung geben wird.
Hat jemand eine gute Idee ?
könnte allenfalls das hier passen -> http://www.schaltauge.de/Jamis-Scha...mp.html?listtype=search&searchparam=pinarello


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. November 2018)

siq schrieb:


> ich hänge mich hier mal an. Für den BlackSin Rahmen ( neu gekauft am 23.10.18 ) meiner Tochter benötige nun auch so ein (oder besser 2) Ersatz Schaltauge Typ Radon 10191. Das jetzige ist leider gebrochen, beim Versuch das Schaltwerk korrekt auszurichten. Jedenfalls habe ich dann bei H&S angerufen, da es ja nicht mehr lieferbar ist im Shop (wesshalb auch immer).
> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-schaltauge-10191-30119
> Es wurde mir dann sehr nett gesagt, dass ich doch eine Email machen soll. Das habe ich dann gemacht und warte nun seit dem 8.11.18 auf Antwort. Da es nun so lange geht, befürchte ich das es keine vernünftige Lösung geben wird.
> Hat jemand eine gute Idee ?
> könnte allenfalls das hier passen -> http://www.schaltauge.de/Jamis-Scha...mp.html?listtype=search&searchparam=pinarello



Hi,

laut den Kollegen sind die Schaltaugen bestellt. Den genauen Termin konnte man mir leider nicht nennen.

Wenn´s schnell gehen soll, schau bitte hier:

https://www.schaltauge.com/Radon-Schaltauge-166

VG Uli


----------



## siq (13. November 2018)

echt Super, dann bin ich ja sehr beruhigt, dass es doch noch etwas gibt 
Merci noch für die rasche Hilfe !


----------



## Bikechris (11. März 2019)

Hallo Radon Freunde,

für alle die es interessiert, möchte ich hier kurz darstellen wie ich meinen Black Sin Rahmen (Kaufjahr 2017) auf 1x12 umgerüstet habe.

Ursprünglich wurde eine Shimano XT 2x10 Schaltung verbaut. Diese habe ich nun gegen eine SRAM GX Eagle, marke Frankenstein ersetzt.



Gewichtsvergleich:




Gewichtstechnisch schon mal eine Einsparung von 440,5 g zur 2x10 Variante.


Umbau abgeschlossen:




Vorn ein ovales Kettenblatt von Garbaruk mit 30T:




Hinten die 12-Fach Kassette von KCNC mit 9-52T:




Kette, Schalthebel und Schaltwerk von SRAM der Reihe GX:




Soweit so gut. Der Umbau war unproblematisch, einen XD-Freilaufkörper von DT-Swiss habe ich noch benötigt.
Alle Teile habe ich im Bikemarkt zu fairen Preise erworben. 

Das Einstellen des Schaltwerks funktionierte hervorragend, anfangs hatte ich da etwas Skepsis, da nicht alle Komponenten von SRAM sind.


Das einzige "Problem" was ich noch habe ist die durch die Demontage des Umwerfers entstandenen "Löcher" der Bowdenzugleitungen abzudecken.









Beginnende am Schalthebel habe ich ein kleines Stück Bowdenzughülle bis zum Eingang Steuerrohr, dann verläuft der Bowdenzug "nackig" im Rahmen bis zum Tretlager. Hier kann ich nun, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, nur eine Seite abdecken. Das Loch daneben ist ja für den Umwerfer. Ich habe nun die Befürchtung, dass bei harten Schlägen die Bowdenzughülle an dieser Stelle herausspringt und die Schaltung lahmlegt. Eine Alternative habe ich hier nicht sehen können. Dann verläuft der Zug weiter "nackig" in der unteren Hinterbaustrebe bis zum Ausgang Schaltwerk.

Gibt es seitens Radon hier eine bessere Lösung? Z.B.: durch Verschlusskappen/ Stopfen o.ä.?
Ich könnte, wie schon beschrieben das Stück von Steuerrohreingang bis Tretlagerausgang am Steuerrohreingang aufbohren, jedoch flattert dann die Leitung unten am Tretlager in der großen Öffnung herum.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich teste das ganze Konstrukt jetzt ausgiebig in der Praxis und werde berichten, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Bikechris


----------



## Schwitte (11. März 2019)

Bikechris schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Freunde,
> 
> für alle die es interessiert, möchte ich hier kurz darstellen wie ich meinen Black Sin Rahmen (Kaufjahr 2017) auf 1x12 umgerüstet habe.



Hier interessiert es viele Leute, zumindest die Kassette. -> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1x12-mit-578-bandbreite.882659/
Wäre toll, wenn du da mal was zu schreiben könntest.


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2019)

Bikechris schrieb:


> Das einzige "Problem" was ich noch habe ist die durch die Demontage des Umwerfers entstandenen "Löcher" der Bowdenzugleitungen abzudecken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch einen Halter für 1 fach Antriebe. Frag einfach mal bei Radon nach.


----------



## Kriesel (12. März 2019)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-zuganschlag-unterrohr-801976


----------



## Alumini (25. Oktober 2019)

Moin  zusammen. Hat hier schonmal jemand eine Dropper Post / versenkbare Sattelstütze / Variostütze am Black Sin verbaut? Suche gibt nichts her, falls doch, bitte gerne den Link posten.

Nach den obigen Beiträgen bzgl. Löcher aufbohren, dürfte man ja bei 1-fach Schaltung auch durchaus die Löcher für den Schaltzug aufbohren, um die Hydraulikleitung für die Stütze durchzuführen, dann im UR weiter. Geht speziell um ein 2016er (rot/orange) Modell. Was meint @Radon-Bikes dazu?
Danke schonmal.


----------

